# August Sunbeams!



## Trying4first1

Hey!

I thought I would start a thread for those of us who are due in August! 

I am due on August 27th. Please come and join so we can share this amazing journey together xx


----------



## AngelOb

Due August 21st with my rainbow :) so excited its been 10 months since my loss and I'm ready for this sticky bean


----------



## gypsymama

Hello ladies. Just got my :bfp: today, exactly 1 month from the first day of miscarriage bleeding. I was waiting for my first normal cycle to return, but ended up ovulating 2 weeks ago and we took advantage of that since my AMH came back less than 0.1 and we're just not sure how many more chances we'll get at a viable egg. Well, here I am, happy yet very scared and anxious.

Wishing everyone their sticky, rainbow bean. :dust:


----------



## swimmyj1

Hey gals. I am due Aug 26th :) This is my 3rd pregnancy with 2 other losses. Last one was in September. so needless to say I'm nervous lol. Have any of you had HCG's drawn?? Here's to hoping we have sticky beans!! :hugs:


----------



## Trying4first1

Welcome all! :flower: 

AngelOb I have also had a long wait. Tried for 9 cycles after my last MC so hoping his one sticks! 
Swimmy I have also had 2 losses so am petrified! I'm going to the doctors tomorrow if I can get an appointment. Going to ask for HCG and progesterone levels. 
Anyone else had bloods!? 
Gypsymama that amazing that you ovulated so quickly! I don't think I ovulated for the first couple of months. 

Any of you ladies getting mild uterine cramps!? I've been crampy the past two days and it's making me feel very uneasy. Test are still nice and dark though. So nervous this time round! I want to go to sleep and wake up at my 12 week scan :haha:


----------



## gypsymama

I took my first test yesterday, not because I was having symptoms but because my cervix felt weird. I bought a pack of 3, took the first one in the afternoon with like the 5th urine of the day lol. I was convinced that it would be negative. Imagine my surprise and confusion when the 2 lines showed up within seconds. We were in the middle of testing to figure out the best course of action. Last week my Dr put in orders for bloodwork that I was supposed to have on CD3 and also an ultrasound on CD11, to look to see if any follicles were starting to mature so we could determine if I'll ovulate next cycle. We were just moving on thinking for certain it would take a few months to get pregnant again on our own, if ever again, since I have undetectable AMH, which means I have very few, if any, eggs left. 

I think my Dr will be as surprised as we are. I called right away yesterday after taking the test to request hcg and progesterone. No one is in the office on Sunday, so I expect to hear back from them Monday. 

I have barely any symptoms. Boobs are sore, but I thought that was because AF was on her way and I've been so tired and sleepy lately, but that's about it. I hate to say it but I'm looking forward to hyperemesis. Although it sucks being so sick all the time, it's also a sign that baby is growing in there. I'll take the incessant vomitting if it means I'll give birth to a healthy baby.


----------



## Trying4first1

Wow that must have been the best surprise ever! :happydance: This is def meant to be for you! It's amazing that you managed to conceive so quickly, your eggs are fighters and very determined! 
How many dpo are you now!? I am only 15dpo so very early days. Got my BFP at 11dpo, I had no symptoms, I only tested because I had a dream that I got a BFP. So weird! Like you only the sore BBs really like just before AF and a bit more tired than normal. Had headaches too but none so far since yesterday afternoon. I too want to feel rubbish so I know baby is growing. I guess for now I need to try and relax and get blood done tomorrow if I can. Just really hope this is it.


----------



## swimmyj1

3 labs so far.
-10dpo 13 3pm
-12dpo 41 3pm
-14dpo 76 7 am 

They are low so it. Freaks me out but I guess they have to start somewhere with my last one they never doubled correctly.

I'm getting another tomorrow morning. They said I didn't have to that mine are rising fine but because we are going through a fertility doc he is much more understanding with wanting labs drawn and said I can when ever I want hahaha. 
Only symptom I have is breast/nipple tenderness on and off. But I think my home tests look darker today so fingers crossed for all of us.


----------



## AngelOb

No lab draws for me. They make me stress out and worry, are they too low, are they too high, did they go up enough. Nope, just going to sit here and trust that my body knows what it needs to do. Lab draws won't prevent another miscarriage, only make me emotional. My first scan is Jan 19th so that puts me at about 9w 2d. I just want to hear that beautiful heartbeat.

Symptom wise I have had a lot of fatigue and the past two days my boobs have been so sore, nothing helps. I can't even lay on my stomach right now. Sports bra all day yesterday but I can't do it today with work I just don't feel comfortable so we'll see how the day goes with an underwire. Other than that no sickness yet but I'm still about a week out from that.


----------



## gypsymama

I'm 16DPO today. Dr just called and said he put 2 orders for betas for me. So I'll be going in this morning before going to work. 

Swimmy... Your betas seem to be doubling just fine. Last miscarriage mine doubled only once and then started to drop. I guess the actual number doesn't matter so much at this stage just as looking as it keeps doubling. 

Trying4first ... Are you getting labs done today too? I have noticed that I'll get a headache but not for very long and it seems to only affect me on the right side. My lower back is a bit sore. And I'm getting heartburn after I eat. I'm going to try to go the whole day and not feel for my cervix. 

Angel ... what part of WI are you located? I live in Madison. I hope your boobies feel better. That didn't sound quite as creepy in my head as it does in print, but you know what I mean. 

WelI, hope you ladies have a wonderful day. I'm off to start my day. Anyone still drinking coffee? I'm going to have a small cup this morning. As long as I can keep it down to just the one cup in the mornings, I think that should be okay, right?


----------



## Trying4first1

Swimmy your levels are pretty much doubling so I would say that all is well, especially if your tests are getting darker :thumbup; I still have another digital to take, but am too scared incase the weeks indicator hasn't gone up. So will do that one after Christmas as I don't want to spend the holidays panicking. 

Gypsy- I am hoping to get bloods taken tomorrow, when I will be 16dpo. I am praying so hard that I can get them done. The NHS are trying to make cutbacks all of the time, but I will be insistent especially as my anxiety levels are through the roof at times. Your symtoms sound very promising. I don't seem to have many today, which worried me slightly. However it is early days and I know that they can fluctuate. 
Hope you have a fab day! I was reading about recommended caffeine intake last night, a cup of coffee a day is fine &#128522;


----------



## srobbins

Hi! I'd like to join you ladies! According to my last cycle I am due Aug 17th. I go for my first Ultrasound this Wednesday. They checked my HCG and Progesterone levels last week. My HCG was 2301 and progesterone was 14.18. He put me on progesterone just as a precaution. We suffered a MC in February and we have been ttc since June. We got our BFP 4 days before my missed period. I got a stomach bug one week and then the next a cold so I knew something was wrong. I hardly ever get sick.


----------



## gypsymama

Welcome srobbins!!

I just got results from my first beta hcg. It's 500 at 16DPO. So, we'll wait and see what Wednesdays results are.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi srobbins:hi: and welcome! Those levels sound fab! You must be so hapoy :happydance: don't worry too much about the progesterone as its around 15 which is where they like it to be. Good they giving you progesterone as a precaution though! Good luck for scan. Please keep us updated. 

Gypsy- levels there sound fab! Keep us updated also! :happydance: 
Can't wait to see my doctor tomorrow. These cramps are still here and it's making me even more uneasy. My friend says its normal as she had them. I just think because of my experience I associate cramps with MC


----------



## MySmileyBaba

Hey guys. We are expecting our rainbow after losing our little girl to SIDS age four days old 12 weeks ago. We are due 25th August approx, one month before her first birthday. It's only early days, obviously, and I'm worrying a lot because I'm so so so hoping for this pregnancy to go healthily and for our little family to become a family of four. 

I don't currently have a GP due to moving house, I'm sorting that tomorrow. I didn't even realise they did the blood work in the UK. I might ask to see if we can just check things are going okay. Thank god there's Christmas to preoccupy me!


----------



## swimmyj1

Gypsy - love that level!!! Honestly tomorrow's lab I'm just hoping for it to be over 300 lol which would still be doubling for me. I should know tomorrow morning I'll let ya all know. 

Trying4first1 - Fingers crossed your betas are beautiful :)

srobbins - Welcome can't wait to hear about your scan. I'm also on progesterone not a fun thing but hoping it works.

AFM - I need to stop checking my cervix it has me freaked out. I know its hard sense I'm putting progesterone up there 2 times a day. My DH is just super excited about this one sense we've never had doubling HCG's before but i keep telling him we need to take it day by day. heck he already wants to tell our families :dohh:


----------



## Trying4first1

Welcome MySmileyBaba! :hi: I remember talking to you on on TTC after a loss forum. 
It's lovely to hear that you have a BFP already. It is such early days for us all. I think I'm just going to take things one day at a time and hope for the best. 

Swimmy- Thank you. I managed to get an appointment, I am seeing the doctor later on this morning. Feeling very nervous for some reason. I will be ok once I get there I'm sure &#128522; I will update you all later.


----------



## MySmileyBaba

Thank you <3 trying to remain positivist also not get too excited? I can wait til we're past twelve weeks, although as my little girl was four days old when she passed away suddenly I don't think that fear will ever go away. Her autopsy report just arrived in the post and it's knocked me massively. I feel awful for her that his happened and I just want this little one to be okay :cry:


----------



## theiska

Hi, everyone! I MCed at 7 weeks Nov 16. I'm now 5 weeks+4 ish. HCG tripled from 11 dpo to 13, so here's hoping all is good. Haven't had blood work since. Dr. And midwife say we don't need to. I'm a nervous wreck though. Due August 19th (ish) I think.


----------



## fairycat

Hey everyone, I've been waiting for an August thread to pop up here. I lost my first pregnancy back in August. Our first scan is next Tuesday, and we're super excited! Feeling so hopeful that this is our rainbow. <3 So far the pregnancy is like night and day from the last one. 

I still don't know what it's like to be pregnant with an actual baby. Something went haywire last time and it was just a mass of tissue :( So I'm super excited to see my baby this time!

Estimated due date is August 18.

I'm not having any labs done either. My doc doesn't want to put added stress on me as I've already had a loss. I'm great with that, because I hate giving blood, that stresses me out in itself. Last time around this time I started progesterone due to spotting, and I haven't had any spotting this time around and my temp is still up, so I'm feeling very hopeful.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Smiley - I am so so sorry to read that you lost your little girl to SIDS, that must have been absolutely devastating for you and your family. I am glad you're pregnant again and I really hope this will be your rainbow. I can imagine you must be terrified about starting again but there's lots of support out there. Look after yourself xx

Hi to everyone else! 

I'd like to tentatively join if that's ok? I had a mmc at 12 weeks almost 2 years ago and this is my first pregnancy since then, finally after 3 ivfs. I had a dark red bleed last week and have had a few episodes of brown spotting/discharge since so I'm absolutely petrified I will
Miscarry again. Just trying to stay sane day by day!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Forgot to say.... Am 5 weeks + 4 days and due 20th aug if all goes well.


----------



## MySmileyBaba

Thank you Mrs W <3 truly was horrific and I'm still living a nightmare every day but it's lit up by my little girl and all of the wonderful ways we still have her in our lives. My blog is here if you want to read more about our little one https://www.prettypug.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/lilybear.html

I had bleeding earlier too! Red blood and spotting bloody discharge, etc. if you look at my old posts there's a couple of colourful descriptions, haha. Haven't had anything in about a week. My period was due last Friday and nothing. I'm sleeping like a bear and my boobs feel horrific so I'm taking this all as good things. If all goes well I'm due five days after you, a month before my little girl's first birthday. Petrified too but hopeful for a wonderful little rainbow for both of us! <3


----------



## gypsymama

I go for another beta tomorrow. I'm so nervous. I can't even bring myself to make any pregnancy tickers. 

I'm still pretty symptom free. I am tired, sleepy and my boobs hurt, and have terrible heartburn, but that's about it. I'm checking my cervix twice a day and always checking to see if there's blood on tissue after I wipe. I'm a nervous wreck, but trying to stay positive and keeping myself busy with the family and Christmas shopping. 

Hope everyone is doing well. I'll be back tomorrow with my beta results.


----------



## swimmyj1

Mrs W 11 - Fingers are crossed. If this cycle didn't work my next step was IVF. If this fails that's were we will be. Really hoping that isn't the case. So glad you got your sticky bean :) 

Smiley - I am so sorry for your loss. I've started reading through your blog. I hope nothing like that ever happens again. gypsy - I'm with you I can't bring myself to make tickers or download any pregnancy apps. Its just too hard. Fingers crossed your beta is perfect!! 

Mine went up to 343 so still doubling just under 48 hours yay!
They said I don't need anymore but I probably will end up getting one in 6 days just to know before my ultrasound. Or do you guys think I should just wait and see?


----------



## Vicki_Cream

AngelOb said:


> Due August 21st with my rainbow :) so excited its been 10 months since my loss and I'm ready for this sticky bean

I'm also due August 21st! I had an ectopic in December 2012, and a MMC and D&C 21st October this year.

Fingers crossed we both have sticky beans!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks for sharing that smily, lily was absolutely gorgeous and your positive attitude is so inspirational, she definitely would be very proud of you!! Sorry to hear you had bleeding too, glad yours has gone now, sounds like an implant bleed if it was when your period was due maybe? 

Swimmy I really hope this is it for you and you won't need ivf, it's hugely emotionally draining and expensive. But of course worth it all if it brings a rainbow baby!! 

Xx


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi ladies. 
A huge welcome to anyone new who had joined and congrats on your :bfp:

Just a very quick update. Saw my doctor yesterday. He wants to do HCG test but not until next week as wants me to be further along. So I'm afraid no numbers to report. 

Yesterday I had cramps all day in my uterus and had leg cramps in the eve. Apart from my breast being slightly tender today, nothing much else is going on. I know it's too early for proper symptoms but I want some more as I would find it reassuring


----------



## swimmyj1

I'm with you I keep symptom spotting like crazy. Both my mc the symptoms disappeared so I just don't want that again. Also random strange question. does anyone check their cervix? I'm on vaginal progesterone and I noticed the last 2 days that mine is open still and it kind of has me freaked out.


----------



## AngelOb

We're all so early, I'm sure we'll all have symptoms soon enough. Last night I think I pushed myself too hard at the mall, started feeling extremely bloated after dinner and got a little lightheaded. This morning I feel fine just a little bit of tenderness, which has become an everyday occurrence for me.

I stopped taking my temp, checking my cervix, and symptom spotting hard core after I got my bfp. I refuse to think negatively at all and one of my friends at home who has had 3 late first trimester mcs agrees with me that it's so much better for our stress levels and for baby if we just relax and let nature do what it's suppose to. She's now 10 weeks and hasn't had an ultrasound yet or gone in at all for levels. I'm with her, I'll find out when I'm 9w until then I'm just enjoying being pregnant.


----------



## fairycat

I think morning sickness has kicked in for me. The past couple days I haven't felt very well, mainly after I eat. This morning I was SO sick to my stomach. Only thing that finally helped was a spearmint starlight mint - now I feel great! And super hungry.

Just counting down the days til my first u/s... 6 days!


----------



## gypsymama

Beta at 16DPO 500
Beta at 18DPO 1279
Dr prescribed 200 mg of progesterone per day so I can stop taking the Vitex.
Ultrasound scheduled for January 7th.
First OB appointment on January 14th.
Still doesn't seem real.


----------



## Trying4first1

I have an ultrasound booked for the 18th Jan if all goes well. I will be 8wks 2days by then so should be able to see something. Also my HCG bloods will be back by then too. If not looking good then we will cancel the scan. If all is well then it will be all systems go for the scan the following week :thumbup: 
I meant to see my midwife at 8 weeks but not going to book in until I know my bloods look ok


----------



## MySmileyBaba

Oooh gosh I haven't even spoken to anyone yet or gotten anything scheduled in! I really need to get organised. Been cramping a tiny bit just now but all normal early pregnancy stuff. I remember this happening back in February with my baby girl too. 

Thank you guys for your kind words about my little girl. Really hope things go well this time. It's terrifying. I bought her home. The best odds I'll get for her sibling are the same odds of it happening again. I'm so scared it will :( miss my little girl. Love her and her little brother or sister ^_^


----------



## gypsymama

MySmileyBaba said:


> Oooh gosh I haven't even spoken to anyone yet or gotten anything scheduled in! I really need to get organised. Been cramping a tiny bit just now but all normal early pregnancy stuff. I remember this happening back in February with my baby girl too.
> 
> Thank you guys for your kind words about my little girl. Really hope things go well this time. It's terrifying. I bought her home. The best odds I'll get for her sibling are the same odds of it happening again. I'm so scared it will :( miss my little girl. Love her and her little brother or sister ^_^

My heart goes out to you. I can't imagine the pain and heartbreak. I'm so sorry. Wishing you the best with this pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## srobbins

Scan went really well. I'm measuring exactly what I should be. We didn't get to hear or see a heartbeat today but dr said not to worry its still very early. We go back January 11th I will be 8 weeks 3 days so the heartbeat should definitely be there.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-12-23-20-16-26.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## fairycat

Yay srobbins! I hope time passes quickly for you so you can hear the hb :)


----------



## swimmyj1

Srobbins - yay can't wait to hear about your next scan. 

Waiting the next 2 weeks for mine is gonna be a long wait lol


----------



## AngelOb

Yay srobbins, good to hear the doctor said things are going well. I am counting down the 3 weeks and change until my scan, can't wait to see a 9w hb it'll be worth the wait for sure.


----------



## gypsymama

I went back through my old pregnancy journals and realized that with both my daughter and my son, I didn't start feeling sick until 8 weeks. So me worrying about not having many symptoms is probably a bit of paranoia from last month's miscarriage. I noted at what would have been 5 weeks with my daughter that I was having "the worst period cramps ever" only to find out 3 weeks later that I was pregnant. So that has helped me relaxed a bit. 

Heartburn is so out of control and I'm taking lots of short naps because I feel so run down. Boobs are sore, the right one soo much more sore than the left. I'm starting to feel some cramping but only on my left side, nothing major, but a constant dull ache like right after ovulation. 

My progesterone results came back today and it's 24. Today is my first day on the progesterone supplements and I've stopped taking Vitex.

I think that's all I have to report for today. I have to go wrap gifts and enjoy family time. My sister told me that she got my favorite wine. LOL. I haven't told anyone yet. I'll just take it and save it for next Christmas or something or I'll let DH have it.


----------



## MySmileyBaba

Thank you gypsymama <3 5 weeks today! I have suuuuuuch a bloat on compared to when I had my little girl. Not had too many symptoms apart from cramps, twinges and boob pain, but today my mother in law was draining some ham she'd cooked and the sloppy noises had me heaving uncontrollably. Good job I'm normally weird or with ailments, haha. 

Merry Christmas all! It's already the 25th here in the UK <3 off to wrap presents now, probably should have done that sooner! x


----------



## swimmyj1

Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday :)


----------



## fairycat

I have my first scan in 2 days. Totally excited and nervous at the same time. I get butterflies in my stomach when I think about it.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hoping all you ladies had an amazing Christmas! :thumbup: 

Don't know why but I'm not feeling very confident today. I took a CB digital and it only came back as 2-3 weeks and on the box it says at 5 weeks it should be a 3+ :wacko: 
Only symptom I really have is sore breasts and it's actually bearable. Had no headaches for days or leg cramps. Worrying this pregnancy is going the same way as the last. Guess just need to keep busy and see how the next couple of weeks goes. 
I know that 5+1 is still early days but you hear of women having so many symptoms by now. Really hoping I'm just being paranoid... 
Anyway blood draw in 3 days time so need to focus on that &#128522;


----------



## swimmyj1

fairycat - my fingers are crossed!! can't wait to hear about it!

Trying4first1 - I'm with you today. Feeling very down about it thinking that its just going to be another bad ending. I have had some super sore breasts the last week and nausea then today nothing. its gone. I know it can come and go but it has me worried. I think I'm just gonna get my blood drawn in the morning after work to see. If its good then I only have a week before my scan. if not good then at least i know.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Seimmy
I have also heard that the symptoms scan corne and go, but I still worry. I just can't shake this bad feeling. I was feeling so positive. Maybe it's because I know my blood draw is in a few days so I am nervous? 
Like you I just want to know what's going on. If it's bad news I want to know sooner rather than later and start the process on seeing a gyne to find out why I keep miscarrying. Really going it doesn't come to that though! &#128522;
Let us know how your bloods go. Good luck!


----------



## swimmyj1

Well good news! I'm up to 3575 yay, now hopefully I just stay positive until my us next Monday. Lol


----------



## Trying4first1

Swimmy that's amazing news ! So happy for you :hugs: 
Must be normal for symptoms to come and go. Today I have nothing other than some mild breast soreness. I'm sure it will come back though. 
Had the worst night sweats last night. Woke up soaked! Hope that's a good sign!?


----------



## gypsymama

Dr wants me to go in for another bhcg today. I've had 2 so far. 16DPO it was 500 and 18DPO it was 1279. Today would be 23DPO and it was at 23DPO last cycle that we realized the bhcg was not doubling. So, I'm super nervous! It should be well over 5000 today if it's doubling properly. I feel like leaving work right now to get it done so I can know already. The anxiety is too much for me right now.


----------



## fairycat

Scan first thing tomorrow morning. My stomach is such a mess, I am so nervous. I can't wait to just get it over with and know either way. Everything has been so different this time, hoping for positive things. I feel awful that I can't allow myself just to be excited.. instead I'm nervous wreck. I don't think I will even enjoy my appointment.


----------



## MySmileyBaba

Gosh. Nervous times. Good luck everyone. <3 

Now I know what I'm looking for compared to last time my god do I feel pregnant. I told one of my close friends today and he's thrilled for us. I just want it to be February and to be at a safe point. Come on little one. 

All of our parents are fraternal twins and how rough I'm having it so early on it does have us wondering!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

MySmileyBaba I'm with you on that! I'm only 5 1/2 weeks and I already feel like I should be about 8-9 weeks. My morning sickness has already started full force, my tummy is so bloated and full, stretching is painful this time and implantation cramping lasted 2 days which led me to take a test. Usually I don't feel implantation at all. This is the earliest I ever remember symptoms starting for me. I mean don't get me wrong I would be happy with one baby after all I went through as long as it had a heartbeat but it does make you wonder sometimes. I had an ultrasound done in the tww that confirmed that I finally ovulated for the first time since my mmc in July and she told me I had a "strong ovulation" whatever that means.


----------



## Trying4first1

Gypsy and fairycat, good luck with everything today! Have everything crossed for you :flower: 

Today in feeling less pregnant than yesterday. If I'm honest I don't feel pregnant at all anymore. Uterus feeling quite heavy and a bit crampy. Hmmmmm. This feeling is all too familiar sadly........... Praying I'm wrong


----------



## swimmyj1

Gypsy and fairycat - Can't wait to hear about your results my fingers are crossed!

Trying4first1 - i hope your wrong :( sending lots of good sticky vibes your way. My symptoms come and go were i feel just fine then a few days later it hits hard. 

lilmisscaviar - did they tell you how many eggs during your ovulation scan? I had 3 at my scan but im sure only 1 is in there lol


----------



## Trying4first1

Thank you Swimmy. I hope this is just the case and my body is just settling down for a few days. 
Had lots of tears this morning as I thought it was all over. I think it's just the hormones making me feel so emotional and anxious. Here you go, a symptom right there :haha:


----------



## gypsymama

My bhcg from yesterday was 8938! It's doubling every 35-42 hrs. So that's great news. Dr is encouraging me to have ultrasound sooner than Jan. 7th, but unless I start severely cramping and/or bleeding, I think I'll wait until the 7th. If I do one now they may not be able to see heartbeat and I'll worry every day until the next scan. I just can't put myself through that stress and anxiety.


----------



## fairycat

Baby has a heartbeat and measuring 6w3d! Can't even begin to tell you how relieved and happy I am!!!
 



Attached Files:







20151229_084937-1-1-600x651.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## swimmyj1

Gypsy - im with you I would want to wait for a heartbeat. That beta is so great! Yay!!! We are all looking so great this time around 

Fairy - yay!!! So happy for you! Did they say what the heart rate was? I really hope I can see one next week.


----------



## fairycat

Thanks swimmy! I asked the doc about the heart rate. He said he can measure it at any time, but right now the rate is irrelevant since it's just the start of baby. We go back in 2 weeks so I'm hoping he will measure it then.


----------



## Trying4first1

Fairycat I am so happy for you!!!! :happydance: I bet the relief you felt was amazing! Luckily next scan is not too far away. 
I have 3 weeks yet until my scan at 8wks 2days. Time is going so slow....
Sore breasts are now back, Yayyy!! Also had some creamy cm. Took my last test for reassurance and the line was as dark and as thick as the control line within 2 mins! Hoping this is a good sign. Glad getting bloods tomorrow as be good to start knowing a bit more about what's happening In there haha


----------



## Trying4first1

Gypsy that is fab news!!!!! :happydance: you must feel so happy! 
I don't blame you about not wanting a scan now. It is far too early. 
I'm having mine later for that reason as didn't want to panic of a heartbeat could not be seen yet. 
Mines a tad later than I wanted but needed to make sure my bloods were back first as wasn't sure how long they would take.


----------



## fairycat

Thanks Trying! My next scan I'll be 8 weeks, which will be nice since that's when I had my d&c last time. 

It's hard to wait so long, but can't say I blame you ladies for not wanting early ones.


----------



## MySmileyBaba

lilmisscaviar said:


> MySmileyBaba I'm with you on that! I'm only 5 1/2 weeks and I already feel like I should be about 8-9 weeks. My morning sickness has already started full force, my tummy is so bloated and full, stretching is painful this time and implantation cramping lasted 2 days which led me to take a test. Usually I don't feel implantation at all. This is the earliest I ever remember symptoms starting for me. I mean don't get me wrong I would be happy with one baby after all I went through as long as it had a heartbeat but it does make you wonder sometimes. I had an ultrasound done in the tww that confirmed that I finally ovulated for the first time since my mmc in July and she told me I had a "strong ovulation" whatever that means.

Are we due around the same day? 25th? & totally the same. It's only been thirteen weeks today since my daughter passed away and I just feel blessed to be pregnant again. 

Can't wait to see that heartbeat. Your scan, fairycat!!! So cute <3


----------



## lilmisscaviar

MySmileyBaba I am due on the 25th too :) I agree with you... I feel so blessed to be expecting again especially since it took us 5 cycles to conceive this baby, which felt like forever. I really feel for those who take over a year of trying. I would go crazy!

Gypsymomma - congrats on doubling betas :happydance:

I have my first appointment on January 8th when I'll be between 7-8 weeks and they told me my ultrasound will be a week or two after that. It is late enough so that I won't be going crazy with worry wondering if everything is ok despite my multitude of symptoms but not so early that it'll be hard to tell whether there is a hb or not. Still... the wait is agonizing! What are you ladies doing to pass the time?


----------



## Trying4first1

fairycat said:


> Thanks Trying! My next scan I'll be 8 weeks, which will be nice since that's when I had my d&c last time.
> 
> It's hard to wait so long, but can't say I blame you ladies for not wanting early ones.

8 weeks will be perfect &#128522; Mine will be at 8+2. I also had a D and C back in April at 9 weeks but everything stopped very early on about 5-6 weeks but my body carried on as wasn't found until over 7 weeks and diagnosed at 8 weeks. 
Be great to get further on and really hope it happens! Be great to see heartbeats. I've got high hopes for us both &#128522;


----------



## Trying4first1

Lilmisscaviar hmmm passing the time isn't working out too well. I think it did over Xmas but now time is sooooo slow. I guess not doing anything special, just getting on with life as normal. I forget I'm pregnant all of the time as its such early days. I hope I don't do something I'm not supposed to do :dohh:


----------



## fairycat

Trying - that's so sad! Each milestone we hit is so great. Wishing you great things this time and you can get past where you were last time too. <3


----------



## fairycat

Lilmiss - it may sound weird, but I used a countdown app on my phone to pass the time. Each day it was nice seeing that I was a day closer! If you have a hobby, try immersing yourself in that in the evenings. Waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## MySmileyBaba

Yay littlemisscaviar! Due date buddy! <3 I think I'll be early though. I was due on October 15th with my daughter but suffered PROM, my waters broke on September 19th, was induced on September 23rd and had her by c section on September 25th. Because of the previous PROM at 36+1 and having a c section at 37 weeks only eleven months before I think my doc is gonna recommend an elective at 37 weeks. Anyone had anything similar? 

Passing the time is difficult. I'm still on mat leave after having my daughter, so grieving my little girl, worrying about this little one and just milling about the house. I do a lot of drawings of my daughter <3


----------



## Trying4first1

That must be hard at times MySmileyBaba, have you got others around you if needed? Keeping busy is definatley tricky at times. I found myself doing little projects after my last MC. Silly little things but they helped. For example sorting out our wedding album. 
Wow you must be a talented artist!? &#128522;


----------



## Trying4first1

Well last night the sore boobs came back with a vengeance. Was very uncomfortable. May have to resort to a sports bra at night. 
Feeling very tired this afternoon. Unsure if it's pregnancy related or the fact that I kept waking up last night. Either way I think a nap is required :thumbup: 
Had bloods today. Going for another lot next Thursday


----------



## Mrs W 11

Trying my sore boobs really come and go.... Some days they are ok and others total agony.

Smiley - I'm glad you've found comfort drawing your daughter, what a lovely way to remember her. Are you planning to go back to work? Keep busy but lots of rest too, I'm sure all you are feeling is very normal with everything you've been through.

We had our early scan today and all was well. We saw a baby measuring spot on 6+6 with a lovely heartbeat, over the moon!! X


----------



## Trying4first1

Thank you Mrs W. It's very reassuring to hear that &#128522; I am trying to relax more now. Symptoms the same still apart from my taste buds a re changing. Stuff is starting to taste less interesting. I love cups of tea but today it just didnt really taste of much. 
Fab news about your scan! :happydance: what a perfect way to end the festive season!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I have to say that usually in pregnancy my boobs are extremely sore the entire time to where I can't touch them or even lay on them. This time I've been lucky so far and the soreness is more off/on. It is completely normal for symptoms to come and go.

Trying I too have that awful bitter/sour/metallic taste (sorry no way to really describe it except that it makes everything taste horrible) since the beginning of 5 weeks. It is in full force by now and I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow. I think it is one of the most annoying pregnancy symptoms and doesn't help the nausea I've been feeling at all :sick:


----------



## fairycat

My soreness comes and goes too. 2 nights before my scan I freaked out because my boobs barely hurt and I could actually touch them without screaming in pain. The next day it came back, and now I'm wondering why the heck I wanted them back!!


----------



## AngelOb

My sore boobs are killing me, my cats love to lay on me and whenever they step I yell because it hurts so bad. That's my biggest symptom for now, I'll take it.

Congrats on the scan!so awesome to hear. I'm anxious for mine in 3 weeks it seems so far away


----------



## fairycat

Mrs W - congrats! Glad baby is ok, yay!


----------



## swimmyj1

hahaha fairy i did the same thing. I was so freaked that my boobs didn't hurt anymore or that i wasn't nauseous then bam next day I wanted to cut them off and couldn't eat anything all day without being sick. Its like when the symptoms are there I don't want them but if they are gone I freak. Anyone else feel like they are on an emotional roller coaster? one minute I'm sure excited feeling like this is our lucky sticky baby and then next im crying saying its going to end badly like the others idk how my husband is putting up with me.


----------



## fairycat

I was like that before our scan, it's so not fun to go through those emotions. Every little cramps or twitch I get, I find myself praying that I'm not miscarrying.


----------



## Trying4first1

lilmisscaviar said:


> I have to say that usually in pregnancy my boobs are extremely sore the entire time to where I can't touch them or even lay on them. This time I've been lucky so far and the soreness is more off/on. It is completely normal for symptoms to come and go.
> 
> Trying I too have that awful bitter/sour/metallic taste (sorry no way to really describe it except that it makes everything taste horrible) since the beginning of 5 weeks. It is in full force by now and I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow. I think it is one of the most annoying pregnancy symptoms and doesn't help the nausea I've been feeling at all :sick:

Oh bet that taste is awful. I don't have that just my taste bubs don't seem to be working as much :wacko: 
I have not yet been sick but am experiencing my first bit of nausea this afternoon. I feel like I need to eat and I only ate two hours ago. I had some rice cakes but they didn't help. The nausea is ok at the moment as its not too strong but it's def there. Must be gearing up. I'm 6 weeks on Saturday.


----------



## Trying4first1

fairycat said:


> My soreness comes and goes too. 2 nights before my scan I freaked out because my boobs barely hurt and I could actually touch them without screaming in pain. The next day it came back, and now I'm wondering why the heck I wanted them back!!

Hahaha i thought the same! Today they are hurting less and I'm actually feeling grateful rather than being worried as I know that they will be back :haha:


----------



## gypsymama

Sorry if you're reading this again. I post in 2 different groups.

Yesterday was my first day of nausea. My appetite is non existent. The idea of eating is not appealing, which is not helping to keep the nausea at bay. But today I'm craving Mac n cheese.

That dull ache on my left side is gone. I was constipated for 5 days and finally went last night. Yesterday, I felt a pulling/tugging type sensation right behind my belly button. It wasn't painful and it didn't last very long. Heartburn is gone, no real symptoms besides the nausea, fatigue and sore boobs. DH smokes and last time I was pregnant I couldn't even stand to be around him after he smoked because the smell was too much. No sensitivity to smells yet.

Speaking of DH, he is annoying the hell out of me. He got really mad at me because I fell asleep while we were watching a movie. I just wanted to scream, "Dude, I'm growing a baby!" Then I realized that since this is his first, he has no clue what happens during pregnancy. I don't even think he believes this is real. Maybe it's his way of protecting himself from the heartbreak of miscarriage. Even though I was only 5w5d when I miscarried last month, (I'm 5w5d today!!) we were so excited, we picked out names, thought about moving things around our room for a bassinet and all those things that parents think about. He was devastated and since it only took 4 weeks to fall pregnant again right after I was told I had "very few, if any eggs left", (I'll never forget those words. Double devastation) he has not wrapped his head around it. All that being said, he needs to get it together because my patience is wearing thin.

Our first scan is in 7 days! So nervous. But I think once we see our little appleseed, it will help him realize that this is indeed really happening and we are so fortunate and lucky to be given another go at it so soon after a loss.


----------



## FeLynn

due aug 6th


----------



## swimmyj1

Gypsy - I hope your DH comes around soon. Mine is in the dog house today. I woke up after working all night and found my house full of people. Apparently sense I begged not to go up to our cabin and have the big family party up there he had a big friend party at home. And of course I fell asleep before midnight thankfully he wasn't upset about that or he would have gotten an earful. Agreed we are growing babies and it sucks the energy right out of us hahaha


----------



## MySmileyBaba

So, we spent New Years Eve in the hospital 
I went to the loo and noticed a splash of blood in my underwear, not loads, a little bit in the loo and when I wiped. I have an assigned bereavement midwife since we lost our daughter to SIDS on 29th September 2015. Tried contacting her. Nothing. Tried EPU. Nothing. Went through about six departments before being told to go to the Urgent Care Centre to be referred on. The same Urgent Care Centre I had to go to three weeks after our little girl passed away when I had my first period after having her because I was bleeding so heavily I kept faiming, where the genius nurse gave me a newborn nappy (my daughters size) to put in my underwear because she couldn't find any pads. 
Went there, they said my abdomen and scar felt fine, so sign of an ectopic. Pregnancy test came back pregnant with a tiny bit of blood in the urine. There's been no further blood, no cramping, over twelve hours on. I'm booked in for a scan on Wednesday to see what's happening. I don't even know how to feel or whether to assume the worst. I've no idea. Anyone experienced anything similar? Wish I could know everything is okay sooner just needed to share. It's now over 24 hours since and I've had a tiny bit of brown discharge but no blood since. Help?


----------



## swimmyj1

Smiley my best friend had bleeding in her first pregnancy and everything went smoothly after that. She has a small cyst rupture causing the bleeding. Keeping you in my thoughts I hope Wednesday gets here soon with good news


----------



## gypsymama

Smiley, you are in my thoughts.

Blood in urine could be a bladder or urinary tract infection. I'm surprised they didn't test the urine further to rule out those infections. Both of which are common in pregnancy. 

Wednesday seems like forever away, I have mine scheduled for Thursday, so I know what you mean, but I hope you're able to rest. Sending you massive amounts of positive energy.


----------



## MySmileyBaba

Thank you guys! I've had no more bleeding since now two days on, symptoms are still there too, I've been so tired and cranky. Definitely still feels like early pregnancy. I have been having that clear jelly discharge when wiping this morning which was a bit mucus-plug like but there's nothing in it and it's common as the plug is forming. 

They did a full analysis of my urine and found no indication of an infection. I'm quite UTI prone and can say with certainty that that's not it. 

I only had my c section with my little girl in September so there's two months between pregnancies, so the bleed could be the placenta attempting to stick to scar tissue maybe? My brain is running a mile a minute. Thank god I have this place keeping me sane! Thank you guys, so much! <3


----------



## swimmyj1

My fingers are crossed for you I hope everything goes good at your scan. 

Is anyone else getting sick after taking prenatals? I had been taking them for months with no issues but the last few days about an hour or so after taking them i vomit and I would love to find a way to stop it. Can't wait for my scan tomorrow morning im so nervous DH is crazy excited.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey ladies. 
Gosh so much has gone on in the last few days!
Gypsey I think your DH just needs time to get his head around things and he prob is just protecting himself. I think MC really had an effect on men more than we realise. 
Smiley I am praying that everything will be ok. If you have had no more bleeding that's a good sign. I have heard of lots of women bleeding in pregnancy and all has turned out to be well. I k ow someone at the moment who is 16 weeks and bleeding but all is fine. Sometimes it's just a random event. 

Well I still have no MS so getting a bit worried. I feel very hungry all of the time and feel queasy if I don't eat and that is it. However the past two nights I have woken up feeling a bit queasy in the night due to being hungry. I can't help but think more should be happening, considering I got my BFP quite early. I have had an awful headache the past two days and my breast are still tender but no worse really. 

Good luck to all those having scans this week!


----------



## Trying4first1

I think I spoke to soon. About an hour after breakfast I started to get nausea and still have it now. It's like I need to eat but I can't be hungry as I ate not too long ago. 
I think it may be starting?


----------



## gypsymama

Trying4first1 said:


> I think I spoke to soon. About an hour after breakfast I started to get nausea and still have it now. It's like I need to eat but I can't be hungry as I ate not too long ago.
> I think it may be starting?

Day 4 of vomitting right after I wake up. I'm trying to battle it with having crackers on my night stand so I can just pop a couple in my mouth right after I wake up. It seems to work a little, but still end up throwing up. I feel super nauseous all day long, only goes away after I eat, but it doesn't stay away, so I'm constantly eating so I don't feel so sick.


----------



## swimmyj1

Well my scan went good. Darn bean was hiding in a corner of the sac so my pictures stink and it was hard to find but nice heart rate of 121. Only measuring 5 weeks 6 days but she said she wasn't confident on her measurements due to the position. Next scan in 2 weeks. Fingers crossed for everyone's scans!!


----------



## theiska

First scan tomorrow! I think I will be about 7w+4d or 5d. SO nervous, but we are definitely past when I started bleeding last time. Nausea and sore breasts are in full swing, too. I'm taking that as a good sign, but I can't focus on life at all right now. Just thinking about tomorrow.


----------



## Trying4first1

Shimmy that amazing news! :happydance:
Good luck for tomorrow theiska!!!

Morning (well all day) nausea is still here. Felt dreadful taking a shower this morning. I seem to be ok for an hour or so after i eat something, then it starts again. Going by yesterday it seems I may have it much worse in the evening and when i go to bed.


----------



## Trying4first1

gypsymama said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> I think I spoke to soon. About an hour after breakfast I started to get nausea and still have it now. It's like I need to eat but I can't be hungry as I ate not too long ago.
> I think it may be starting?
> 
> Day 4 of vomitting right after I wake up. I'm trying to battle it with having crackers on my night stand so I can just pop a couple in my mouth right after I wake up. It seems to work a little, but still end up throwing up. I feel super nauseous all day long, only goes away after I eat, but it doesn't stay away, so I'm constantly eating so I don't feel so sick.Click to expand...

I know what you mean about the constant eating. Its the only thing that settles my stomach :wacko: Im going to be the size of a house before the end of first tri!!


----------



## gypsymama

theiska said:


> First scan tomorrow! I think I will be about 7w+4d or 5d. SO nervous, but we are definitely past when I started bleeding last time. Nausea and sore breasts are in full swing, too. I'm taking that as a good sign, but I can't focus on life at all right now. Just thinking about tomorrow.

I know exactly how you feel. Mine is in 3 days and it's all I can think about in between trips to the bathroom to vomit which is all I've been doing for the past few days. Good luck with your scan. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## theiska

Thank you trying4first1! I will report back, hopefully with good news. 

I'm right there with you ladies on the nausea unless I eat thing. I've had the same thoughts about putting on weight :/ I'm actually considering joining a gym and running on the treadmill, just so I can eat more frequently lol.


----------



## Trying4first1

theiska I'm sure it will be absolutely fine &#128522; I have a good feeling :thumbup: I still have two weeks until my scan. Feels like ages away. 
Hahaha. Oh that would be good. I don't think I could do it now as it would hurt my boobs! :haha: I actually froze my gym membership today until I know what's going on. Don't want to cancel it until I know I would need too. 

No sickness yet this eve? Felt good now for about five hours. I've been drinking ginger beer. Maybe that is helping?


----------



## MySmileyBaba

Eventful times isn't it? Thanks for all the well wishes guys. Four days since I had the little bleed and had nothing more. I'm feeling as sick as a dog too. I keep on imagining eggs (fried, scrambled, raw, mayo) and heaving uncontrollably &#128514; this happened when I was pregnant with my daughter but nowhere near as bad. Hurry up Wednesday!


----------



## Trying4first1

Smiley I am so glad that there has been no more bleeding &#128522; Only two days now! Pls update as want to hear your good news! 
Funny now how we are all feeling sick. I'm not feeling too bad this eve but I think it's brewing again.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm having eating difficulties too. I'm hungry all the time, yet nauseated. If I don't eat enough, I'm sick. If I eat too much, I either get heartburn or bloat to where I look like I'm in the second trimester already! It is a double edged sword. I'm so happy seeing so many rainbows doing well. My prenatal appointment is on Wednesday as well. I will probably get an ultrasound either next week or the week after. It feels like forever!


----------



## fairycat

I'm not getting much of the nausea anymore as I'm still getting the heartburn and horrid bloating. I'm surprised nobody has asked questions based on bloat alone.


----------



## Trying4first1

Today is an off day. No nausea :wacko: been over 24 hours and I feel great other than now feeling tired after work. I keep fearing the worst now. As much as I hate feeling rubbish it's reassuring. Why start for a day and half then nothing?


----------



## fairycat

I found around 5.5 weeks I felt sick every other day for about a week. Maybe it has something to do with the way our hormones are building and how our bodies adapt/get used to the changes? Try not to worry too much, and enjoy feeling well for the day, as it will probably come back tomorrow.


----------



## Trying4first1

Thank you fairycat. That had put my mind at ease a bit. Maybe I should enjoy the day off as I will wish it away if it returns :haha:


----------



## fairycat

I know it's hard not to worry :( When is your scan?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Trying I think it's normal, but I know it makes me anxious too. All day I have felt so much better, White a lot more energy than I've had for weeks and haven't felt sick. So happy to feel sick again tonight!!! X


----------



## Trying4first1

Fairycat- I am finding it very had. I think this week is the worst as this is when I started spotting last time. Scan not until Jan 18th so have got a while yet. Can't come quick enough. Could of had one next week but my HCG levels would not have been back in time. Having the scan done is dependent on levels. 

Mrs W- I can't believe we are wanting to feel sick! I think to ladies who have not had a loss, we must sound crazy! Good yours had returned this eve as you can feel reassured &#128522; Nothing here at all this eve. Just mega fatigue. First time I have had this so far. Keep nodding off this evening. im sure my sickness will be back soon (hoping!) X


----------



## gypsymama

Trying4first1 said:


> Today is an off day. No nausea :wacko: been over 24 hours and I feel great other than now feeling tired after work. I keep fearing the worst now. As much as I hate feeling rubbish it's reassuring. Why start for a day and half then nothing?

i felt the same way earlier this morning. i woke up, felt great and was happy but then started to get worried because all symptoms were gone. about 2 hours ago, i started feeling so sick, i was in tears. so nauseous and uncomfortable at work and super emotional. hungry but couldn't stand the thought of food, back started to hurt and i couldn't stop spitting in my trash can. 

i don't know when i'll stop doing this to myself. i'm no longer checking my cervix, but you should see me examining my toilet paper after i use the bathroom, looking for any speck of blood. i'm torturing myself.


----------



## fairycat

Trying4first1 said:


> Fairycat- I am finding it very had. I think this week is the worst as this is when I started spotting last time. Scan not until Jan 18th so have got a while yet. Can't come quick enough. Could of had one next week but my HCG levels would not have been back in time. Having the scan done is dependent on levels.

Yikes, how nerve wracking to have it so far away. I hear you on being nervous as it's when you started spotting. I've been so afraid this week, because I lost Lainey at 8 weeks, and that day is coming quickly. I'm just happy we passed 7 weeks, as that's when we first found out she wasn't normal. No reason to think anything is wrong, but I'm so afraid to go to my 8.5 week u/s and he says there's no hb anymore. I hope the 18th comes quick for you!


----------



## Trying4first1

gypsymama said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> Today is an off day. No nausea :wacko: been over 24 hours and I feel great other than now feeling tired after work. I keep fearing the worst now. As much as I hate feeling rubbish it's reassuring. Why start for a day and half then nothing?
> 
> i felt the same way earlier this morning. i woke up, felt great and was happy but then started to get worried because all symptoms were gone. about 2 hours ago, i started feeling so sick, i was in tears. so nauseous and uncomfortable at work and super emotional. hungry but couldn't stand the thought of food, back started to hurt and i couldn't stop spitting in my trash can.
> 
> i don't know when i'll stop doing this to myself. i'm no longer checking my cervix, but you should see me examining my toilet paper after i use the bathroom, looking for any speck of blood. i'm torturing myself.Click to expand...

Gypsymama that sounds awful &#128533; Being at work is so hard as can't just take ourselves off to bed and rest. Have you got snacks you nibble on? Also does anyone at work know about your pregnancy? 

That's good you are no longer checking your cervix. But I can completely understand all of the checking. I always check the toilet paper every time I wipe and check my knickers too each time I go to the bathroom. We do torture ourselves but I think after what we have been through its only natural :hugs:


----------



## Trying4first1

fairycat said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> Fairycat- I am finding it very had. I think this week is the worst as this is when I started spotting last time. Scan not until Jan 18th so have got a while yet. Can't come quick enough. Could of had one next week but my HCG levels would not have been back in time. Having the scan done is dependent on levels.
> 
> Yikes, how nerve wracking to have it so far away. I hear you on being nervous as it's when you started spotting. I've been so afraid this week, because I lost Lainey at 8 weeks, and that day is coming quickly. I'm just happy we passed 7 weeks, as that's when we first found out she wasn't normal. No reason to think anything is wrong, but I'm so afraid to go to my 8.5 week u/s and he says there's no hb anymore. I hope the 18th comes quick for you!Click to expand...

I know, it feels like forever. I want to get past 7 weeks as then I feel like I got further than last time. I can imagine that being such a relief for you getting past the 7 week mark. Not long until your next scan too which is fab :thumbup: 
If you don't mind me asking, what happened with lainey? I have no idea why any of mine stopped developing and kind of wish I did. Here they only find out on the 3rd loss.


----------



## fairycat

Trying4first1 said:


> I know, it feels like forever. I want to get past 7 weeks as then I feel like I got further than last time. I can imagine that being such a relief for you getting past the 7 week mark. Not long until your next scan too which is fab :thumbup:
> If you don't mind me asking, what happened with lainey? I have no idea why any of mine stopped developing and kind of wish I did. Here they only find out on the 3rd loss.

Lainey just went haywire. We have no idea what happened either. :( It's hard not to get closure. The chromosome test came back completely normal, which I was shocked about. She was just this mass of tissue without a yolk sac or anything. She wasn't a molar, it came back as all pregnancy tissue. It's creepy to think I was carrying that around longer than I should have, because doc put me on progesterone and that kept her in. I have a thing against progesterone supplements now, unless progesterone was a problem before pregnancy. 

That's so cruddy it takes 3 losses there to get any testing done. I'm sorry you've had no answers, that's the hardest part. Even with a test coming back normal, it's still hard to not know why.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

gypsymama said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> Today is an off day. No nausea :wacko: been over 24 hours and I feel great other than now feeling tired after work. I keep fearing the worst now. As much as I hate feeling rubbish it's reassuring. Why start for a day and half then nothing?
> 
> i felt the same way earlier this morning. i woke up, felt great and was happy but then started to get worried because all symptoms were gone. about 2 hours ago, i started feeling so sick, i was in tears. so nauseous and uncomfortable at work and super emotional. hungry but couldn't stand the thought of food, back started to hurt and i couldn't stop spitting in my trash can.
> 
> i don't know when i'll stop doing this to myself. i'm no longer checking my cervix, but you should see me examining my toilet paper after i use the bathroom, looking for any speck of blood. i'm torturing myself.Click to expand...


Gypsymomma I feel for you. I'm the same way. I WANT to be sick so that I know everything is going ok and then when I do become sick, I want it to stop. For me it is unrelenting nausea (I have HG) yet as soon as I start feeling better, I panic. I also have the hypersalvation where I am constantly spitting because this bitter taste in my mouth makes me nauseated when I swallow. I too am a constant TP checker, always searching for blood, especially after a BM when I tend to bleed the most.


----------



## gypsymama

lilmisscaviar said:


> gypsymama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> Today is an off day. No nausea :wacko: been over 24 hours and I feel great other than now feeling tired after work. I keep fearing the worst now. As much as I hate feeling rubbish it's reassuring. Why start for a day and half then nothing?
> 
> i felt the same way earlier this morning. i woke up, felt great and was happy but then started to get worried because all symptoms were gone. about 2 hours ago, i started feeling so sick, i was in tears. so nauseous and uncomfortable at work and super emotional. hungry but couldn't stand the thought of food, back started to hurt and i couldn't stop spitting in my trash can.
> 
> i don't know when i'll stop doing this to myself. i'm no longer checking my cervix, but you should see me examining my toilet paper after i use the bathroom, looking for any speck of blood. i'm torturing myself.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gypsymomma I feel for you. I'm the same way. I WANT to be sick so that I know everything is going ok and then when I do become sick, I want it to stop. For me it is unrelenting nausea (I have HG) yet as soon as I start feeling better, I panic. I also have the hypersalvation where I am constantly spitting because this bitter taste in my mouth makes me nauseated when I swallow. I too am a constant TP checker, always searching for blood, especially after a BM when I tend to bleed the most.Click to expand...

I've had HG with my successful pregnancies, so it seems like if I get it, it's a pretty good sign that things are going well. So, I welcome HG and then I kick myself because it's so brutal. Mine usually doesn't let up until the 3rd trimester, so it's a looong time of feeling downright awful. 

The spitting thing is new for me though. I just can't seem to swallow that nasty taste in my mouth.


----------



## theiska

Hi everyone! Had the scan this evening. We saw the heartbeat!! 142 bpm. 7 weeks 2 days. :) everything looks good. I am cleared for yoga and running, and everything! So excited!


----------



## fairycat

Yay, congrats theiska!!!!


----------



## theiska

fairycat said:


> Yay, congrats theiska!!!!

Thank you!


----------



## gypsymama

theiska said:


> Hi everyone! Had the scan this evening. We saw the heartbeat!! 142 bpm. 7 weeks 2 days. :) everything looks good. I am cleared for yoga and running, and everything! So excited!

That's great news!!


----------



## swimmyj1

congrats!! that's so exciting! 

I have already made myself a nervous/upset one day after my good ultrasound. I'm right there with you guys. I feel like i need to be sick 24/7 to feel like things are going ok. Or if my boobs stop hurting for a few days I'm nervous. I'm sure all these nerves are not good for baby but its so hard not to! Thank goodness i have tomorrow off I plan on being a bum and sleeping most of it lol. Just need to get through my shift tonight. (12 hour nights are sooo hard when I'm this tired)


----------



## MySmileyBaba

Bless you. I know what you mean I'm so nervous all the time that this baby is going to be stress ******ant by the time August rolls around. It's going to be worse for me when baby actually arrives. I don't know how I'm ever going to sleep. I guess I know that even if I were awake I couldn't have changed things for my daughter but the possibility is still haunting. 

1hr til scan. Scared &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## fairycat

Good luck Smiley!


----------



## Trying4first1

fairycat said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> I know, it feels like forever. I want to get past 7 weeks as then I feel like I got further than last time. I can imagine that being such a relief for you getting past the 7 week mark. Not long until your next scan too which is fab :thumbup:
> If you don't mind me asking, what happened with lainey? I have no idea why any of mine stopped developing and kind of wish I did. Here they only find out on the 3rd loss.
> 
> Lainey just went haywire. We have no idea what happened either. :( It's hard not to get closure. The chromosome test came back completely normal, which I was shocked about. She was just this mass of tissue without a yolk sac or anything. She wasn't a molar, it came back as all pregnancy tissue. It's creepy to think I was carrying that around longer than I should have, because doc put me on progesterone and that kept her in. I have a thing against progesterone supplements now, unless progesterone was a problem before pregnancy.
> 
> That's so cruddy it takes 3 losses there to get any testing done. I'm sorry you've had no answers, that's the hardest part. Even with a test coming back normal, it's still hard to not know why.Click to expand...

Fairycat that must have been very hard to get your head around at the time :hugs: lucky it wasn't a molar pregnancy as they can be very complicated. It's strange how tests seem to come back 'normal' after losses. I agree with the progesterone thing, I have heard that it can keep non viable preganacies going whereas ey would end much sooner without. 

Yeah is a bit annoying that they won't test here until after 3 losses. Well frustrating really. I found it so hard to accept the second time as literally had no answers.


----------



## Trying4first1

theiska congrats on a fab scan! :happydance: 

Smiley how did it go today. Hoping for good news! :flower:


----------



## Trying4first1

Got my first results back. HCG levels were 7645 at 5+4 :happydance: so within range. I see the Gp next Tuesday for today's results. Fingers crossed!


----------



## swimmyj1

Smiley hope your scan is great :) 

Trying - yay for good levels!!! Can't wait to see what these next levels are.

Afm - I've kind of hit a calm in this again. (Sure I'll go back to nervous soon lol) but whatever is gonna happen will. Stress is just giving me grey hair haha. Yesterday I was sooo tired no joke I slept all day after work until 6 pm fell asleep by 1030 on the couch and didn't wake up until 5 this morning. Hope im not getting sick. Also random but have any of you tried the "hook" effect with pregnacy tests? I had to try it once lol


----------



## fairycat

8 weeks today. At 6pm I'll hit my milestone and be the farthest I've been in pregnancy! Mostly excited for my 2nd scan on Tuesday, mixed with a little bit of nervous. I'm going out tonight and trying to find maternity pants. I bought a belly band last week, and it's starting to get uncomfortable already. I'm going to be huge by the time this is over :(


----------



## Mrs W 11

Fairy - yay for 8 weeks and passing your milestone, am sure your scan will be fine but understand the worry! Good luck shopping for mat pants. 

Smiley - how did you get on lovely? Hoping for good news update from you soon xx

Swimmy - def stay in the calm zone if you can!! I haven't tried the hook effect, well I did a preg test yesterday as my dr asked me too and it was positive. Have you mixed with water? 

Trying - great news on your betas!! 

I saw my GP yesterday about all of the brow spotting I've been having and asked to be referred to the epu. Went to the epu this morning and they were brilliant, saw blob happily swimming about and heartbeat etc, all was fine, phew!! So I'm also in the calm zone..... For now!!! X


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Had my scan today and we finally have some good news! After three back to back losses I think it is official to say that we're expecting baby #3! Scan showed baby measuring a bit ahead at 7w1d putting my due date at August 24th and a healthy heartbeat of 152 bpm. It was the most beautiful heartbeat, just flickering away on the screen!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0971copy.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gypsymama

We got to scan 5 minutes late. Thanks DH.

It went really well. She was able to do an abdominal one, which is great because I was dreading a transvaginal one. I thought that meant that I might be 7w, but baby is measuring exactly 6w5d. Heartbeat 125 bpm. DH has been very emotional since. Lots of tears and very attentive, he even carried my heavy purse when we were headed back to parking lot to leave.

Another scan scheduled for Jan 21, at my first OB appt. I'll be 8w5d. Keeping fingers crossed.

They didn't give me any printed pictures. Instead she gave me CD that I'll have to take to a photo place to have printed, so I took one of the screen with my phone even though she told me that wasn't allowed lol.

Thanks for all the positive vibes, ladies. I appreciate you all.
 



Attached Files:







58b6d840-dcf3-4395-a433-cd6793746a4b.jpg
File size: 216.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Trying4first1

Gypsy, Mrs W and lilmisscaviar congratulations on the scan!!! Awesome pictures :happydance: I really want to have mine now. Luckily only 11 days to go now &#128522; I am seeing the GP before then to discuss my bloods so that will help to break up the time between now and the scan date. 

Fairycat that's amazing that you are now passed where you had your second loss :thumbup: today is the day that my spotting started last time. Today nothing at all so feeling relived about that. Instead feeling nauseous! &#128522;


----------



## fairycat

Trying4first1 said:


> Fairycat that's amazing that you are now passed where you had your second loss :thumbup: today is the day that my spotting started last time. Today nothing at all so feeling relived about that. Instead feeling nauseous! &#128522;

Yes, it's great! I've only had 1 loss though, but I know what you meant :p 

Great that you have no spotting today like last time and are nauseous! All great signs. 

I've been having to wear a belly band with my jeans, because I am so freaking bloated it's not even funny. I look like I'm showing already. But this thing has got to go! I was going to wait until Tuesday's scan to buy maternity pants, but I absolutely cannot wait that long. I have great feelings our little jelly bean is still doing well, so I'm going to allow myself some comfort.


----------



## Trying4first1

The nausea is def a great sign for me as never had it with my last two pregnancies. This one feels very different so far. 
Comfort is very important even in the first trimester. I normally wear skinny high waisted jeans, but as they pull in my stomach I am finding them very uncomfortable, especially with the nausea. So will be living in leggings or lower cut jeans from now on. It's great that you have that positive feeling about your little bean &#128522;


----------



## fairycat

I'm thinking of starting out with some yoga pants or something. Been looking at pics of maternity pants and I just hate those large bands. Everyone says they are super comfy though, so I don't know.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I hear so many people talking about yoga pants...... What are they?! Like jogging bottoms?


----------



## swimmyj1

Mrs W. I still get a + test but it's a lot lighter than 2 weeks ago. But when I added water back to crazy dark. So weird lol. I got rid of all of my tests now and gave them to a friend who's still ttc. Yoga pants are like jogging bottoms but looser and very very comfortable. 

So glad everyone is having such wonderful scans!! I can't wait for mine next one in 10 days. My DH commented on how my nipples look funny lol umm thanks hun. I don't feel like I can't fit in pants comfortably yet but I cant "suck in" my stomach anymore without it being uncomfortable. Thank goodness im a nurse and get to wear scrubs to work. I'm suposte to be going to Vegas in May for my moms birthday hoping maturity bathing suits arnt horrible or hard to find.


----------



## fairycat

I am so pissed off at my parents!!!!!! Last night we were at hubby's grandparent's house for dinner, and his grandma told him that he heard from somebody that I was pregnant. Apparently my dad told somebody at church. We're just lucky the grandparents knew about it, because a lot of his family doesn't!! His grandma acted like she didn't know, because she knows she's not supposed to tell anyone. We've barely told anybody this time, and it makes me mad my parents are going around telling people that I really could care less if they know or not! So I text my mom and told her that we were NOT happy about it. She said they've been telling select people, and that she thought we were telling everyone after our ultrasound. NO CLUE where she got that idea, because I NEVER SAID THAT!!! I am so livid with them right now. They better not have told the rest of our family, because that's OUR news to tell, not theirs!! I've asked her about it and she's not getting back to me. And after last time, I don't want to have tons of people to explain to if we lose it! I am so upset. I was so excited to announce after our loss, and they freaking beat me to it.


----------



## Trying4first1

Fairycat what are yoga pants? Are they like joggers but thinner? I kind of think I know what you mean. The band trousers do look very odd. They prob are comfy later on once you have a massive baby bump to support. 
I recently lost loads of weight. Luckily I kept all of my old jeans and trousers as I can wear those when all my bottoms I have now get to small. 
I feel so sorry about what your family have done. Your right, it is YOUR news to tell. Especially after having a loss you want to announce when the time is right and you want to be the ones to tell the news. You have every right to be mad. 
We havnt told anyone in our family. Only my sister knows and my two best friends. Didn't want them all getting their hopes up incase they are crushed again


----------



## theiska

Fairycat, I'm so sorry about your parents. I'd be really upset too. The only person we have told IRL is, oddly enough, my ex husband, because the fatigue was keeping me from being the optimal mommy to our kiddos a couple weeks ago. He has been really great about keeping it to gimself, as far as I know. We told him we are keeping it from everyone else including the kids until I can't hide it anymore, whenever that is. I'm with you, after my miscarriage I can't deal with the thought of having to tell everyone if this pregnancy ends similarly. My SO and I aren't close to our respective parents, so not telling them was an easy decision, but keeping it from the kids is killing me...but they are 8,9, 10 and 10...no way could they keep quiet. 

At this point I think I would deny deny deny if anyone said they heard I am pregnant lol. I usually don't lie, but right now it is self preservation.


----------



## fairycat

If I ever get pregnant again, you better believe I won't be telling my parents again. They respected our wishes last time, but we never had a heartbeat... I guess that was the difference. Still pissed me off. Just trying to tell myself everything is not as bad as it seems. Ugh.


Yoga pants are just stretchy pants people wear to do yoga. Standard yoga pants can be flared leg or straight leg, and they have those big bands around the top that fold down - most have color/designs on them. Although now anything can be considered yoga pants since the stupid leggings fad came into style again.


----------



## Kuawen

Hi ladies. Would it be okay if I joined? This is my sixth pregnancy and hopefully my first healthy take home baby. My husband and I did our first IVF cycle after a history of chemical and ectopic pregnancies and it took on the first try. We had our second ultrasound this Wednesday and saw a very active little gummi bear measuring right on time from my transfer date. I admit I've been following this thread for a little while but was afraid to join until it was looking a little more certain for me. My EDD is August 8th


----------



## theiska

Kuawen said:


> Hi ladies. Would it be okay if I joined? This is my sixth pregnancy and hopefully my first healthy take home baby. My husband and I did our first IVF cycle after a history of chemical and ectopic pregnancies and it took on the first try. We had our second ultrasound this Wednesday and saw a very active little gummi bear measuring right on time from my transfer date. I admit I've been following this thread for a little while but was afraid to join until it was looking a little more certain for me. My EDD is August 8th

Absolutely you're welcome! I think we can all relate to a little trepidation in discussing our pregnancies early on. Congratulations on your good news!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Kuawen said:


> Hi ladies. Would it be okay if I joined? This is my sixth pregnancy and hopefully my first healthy take home baby. My husband and I did our first IVF cycle after a history of chemical and ectopic pregnancies and it took on the first try. We had our second ultrasound this Wednesday and saw a very active little gummi bear measuring right on time from my transfer date. I admit I've been following this thread for a little while but was afraid to join until it was looking a little more certain for me. My EDD is August 8th

You're very welcome to join! I understand completely about the hesitation of becoming pregnant after a loss or recurrent loss.


----------



## swimmyj1

Welcome :) im glad your scans have been perfect! 

Fairycat - I had to tell my mom right around Christmas when I found out. She was pushing me to "join the party" and drink. So I pulled her aside and told her, and she was super negative and nasty about it. Took me completely by suprize. Saying things like I was barley pregnant and I didn't need to be changing everything in my life until I knew for sure around 12 weeks. Or that I would regret not having fun WHEN i miscarried again. Odviously I haven't updated her any further or told her about my ultrasounds. I'm sorry your family told people before asking that isn't fair you guys should get to do that. People at work know im pregnant (only because there are certain patients you can't take care of pregnant), and my 2 best friends know. I'm still not sure if I want to tell the rest of my family at 12 weeks after my moms reaction. When do you all plan on telling?


----------



## Kuawen

Oh my goodness swimmy, I'm so sorry your mom's reaction was so cruel :( dh and I chose to tell my folks at Christmas, at a family Christmas party because there was a chance they might not take it well but we were pleasantly surprised... I'm praying my parents will make better grandparents than they did parents. Then we announced on Facebook for family and friends who live far away. I hope that if or when you decide to tell, that it is received with the joy it deserves :hugs:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

When I first told my dad we were expecting again, he was pretty foul to me too. He asked me why I would want to go through another pregnancy again after I had lost three babies in a row. "Don't you ever learn your lesson?" is what he said to me. I'm just happy that this baby turned out to be ok at the ultrasound and I rubbed it in his face. My parents are the only ones we told until the ultrasound, then my mom decided to tell my grandma and aunts/uncles. It made me mad. She's like "I hope you don't mind my telling everyone." I'm thinking... um... yeah I do! But because she was my mother I had to bite my tongue and act like I didn't care. Needless to say, I gave the ok for DH to tell his family since most of mine will already know, thanks to my mother. I'm praying that nothing goes wrong now because the only ones that won't know will be my friends on Facebook. I think I'm going to wait until Valentine's Day to make it Facebook official.


----------



## fairycat

swimmyj1 said:


> Welcome :) im glad your scans have been perfect!
> 
> Fairycat - I had to tell my mom right around Christmas when I found out. She was pushing me to "join the party" and drink. So I pulled her aside and told her, and she was super negative and nasty about it. Took me completely by suprize. Saying things like I was barley pregnant and I didn't need to be changing everything in my life until I knew for sure around 12 weeks. Or that I would regret not having fun WHEN i miscarried again. Odviously I haven't updated her any further or told her about my ultrasounds. I'm sorry your family told people before asking that isn't fair you guys should get to do that. People at work know im pregnant (only because there are certain patients you can't take care of pregnant), and my 2 best friends know. I'm still not sure if I want to tell the rest of my family at 12 weeks after my moms reaction. When do you all plan on telling?

OMG that's super awful!!! What kind of person says that to you!? I am so sorry she did that :( That must've made you feel completely horrible. I hope the rest of your family is excited for you. I hate when people think you aren't *really* pregnant until you're showing or something. The first few months are the most critical time in development.

We'll tell people around 12 weeks, probably. I'm dying to tell everyone, but we're still not completely comfortable yet.


----------



## fairycat

lilmisscaviar said:


> When I first told my dad we were expecting again, he was pretty foul to me too. He asked me why I would want to go through another pregnancy again after I had lost three babies in a row. "Don't you ever learn your lesson?" is what he said to me. I'm just happy that this baby turned out to be ok at the ultrasound and I rubbed it in his face. My parents are the only ones we told until the ultrasound, then my mom decided to tell my grandma and aunts/uncles. It made me mad. She's like "I hope you don't mind my telling everyone." I'm thinking... um... yeah I do! But because she was my mother I had to bite my tongue and act like I didn't care. Needless to say, I gave the ok for DH to tell his family since most of mine will already know, thanks to my mother. I'm praying that nothing goes wrong now because the only ones that won't know will be my friends on Facebook. I think I'm going to wait until Valentine's Day to make it Facebook official.

Acccckkkk.. dads can be SO abrasive :( I swear they don't know how to be sensitive to feelings. On Thanksgiving when me and hubby had a huge fight, because he wasn't in the mood and I was ovulating and he went to bed the night before without even thinking about it, my dad made the stupidest comment to me. Hubby and I were fighting about conceiving, and I thought we were having trouble because it didn't happen the month before - he told me to "get over it" and I was "doing this to myself". However, in your dad's case he knew what was going on. I would've rubbed it in his face too!! But I could see my dad saying something like your dad did, but meaning it like he doesn't want to see you hurting again. Still completely insensitive!!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

> Acccckkkk.. dads can be SO abrasive :( I swear they don't know how to be sensitive to feelings. On Thanksgiving when me and hubby had a huge fight, because he wasn't in the mood and I was ovulating and he went to bed the night before without even thinking about it, my dad made the stupidest comment to me. Hubby and I were fighting about conceiving, and I thought we were having trouble because it didn't happen the month before - he told me to "get over it" and I was "doing this to myself". However, in your dad's case he knew what was going on. I would've rubbed it in his face too!! But I could see my dad saying something like your dad did, but meaning it like he doesn't want to see you hurting again. Still completely insensitive!!

Yeah, I think my dad was just saying he cares about me in a very insensitive way. Guys really don't know how to express their feelings without sounding disrespectful. Well, most guys, there are a few rarities. It was extremely rude and insensitive of your dad to tell you to "get over it". I would be furious! They just don't understand. Women go through a... I guess the only word I can think of is a broody time... where we want to start a family. We were given the gift to carry and bear children. I think that is why guys have a hard time understanding that because it is not their bodies that go through the changes ours do.


----------



## swimmyj1

I'm sorry you guys also have had hard times with family members (but also glad someone understands). A few more family members know now. I came home for my uncles funerals this weekend and have been sick as a dog. So a few of my cousins know and my aunt and uncle. But they had a really hard time ttc and had a lot of losses so I know they won't say anything. 

I was thinking around Valentine's Day I would let everyone know but I'm not really one to post stuff on fb I'll leave that up to my husband hahaha


----------



## AngelOb

Wow I'm so sorry you guys had to go through such hard times telling your family memebers. I feel like those are the people who I need in my life the most when I'm having a hard time. Especially with my losses. I told my mom right away and she's been super supportive. My dad knows and says that he is praying for a good turn out, says he guesses he's "ready" to be a grandparent. Must mean that he just thinks he's getting old lol. Waiting until after I hear a good heartbeat until I announce to anyone else. A few close friends know but mainly only the ones I work with so that they understand why I'm not feeling well and can't lift heavy objects.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I normally don't post much on Facebook either. The only friends I have are some old school friends and distant relations so it doesn't really matter to me that much if they know. Actually, I find it easier to tell everyone that way, then I don't have to make 100 phone calls lol.


----------



## swimmyj1

Well thanks to my DH and me being insanely sick at my second uncles funeral today (yeah 2 uncles passed on the same day, not a fun start to the new year at all). I don't think we will have to tell anyone else. At the dinner afterwards I got sick in a trash can right outside. DH had had a few drinks and when someone made the joke about me being pregnant. He said yeah we got to see a heartbeat all ready .... ooohhhh if looks could kill lol. Oh well nothing I can do about it now.


----------



## fairycat

Oh how annoying swimmy!!! Everyone needs to learn to control their excitement! Last time I was super tired and hubby was going around telling everyone I couldn't make it to things because I wasn't feeling well. I don't know why he said that, because I felt fine. Of course everyone asked if I was pregnant and he told them yes. I was so mad. He was even telling people after we had an abnormal ultrasound. I could've killed him!


----------



## srobbins

Everything looks good. 170 bpm :) Due date is still August 19th.
 



Attached Files:







20160111_165547.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kuawen

Beautiful ultrasound srobbins! :happydance:


----------



## fairycat

Congrats srobbins!


----------



## Trying4first1

Ladies I have just read your posts. I can't believe so many of you have had a tough time with family members :hugs: I think that some people just don't realise what they are saying. Especially those who have never had a loss. 

Srobbins great ultrasound! :thumbup: 

Today I got my second lots of bloods back. Dr said they were now 27000 something. They were 7645 the week before. He is very happy with the numbers so I will take it that they are ok!? 

Still feeling nervous especially as the nausea isn't progressing an awful lot. It's about the same if not less dorm days. But I know that there is still time and 7 weeks is still early days. HCG is going up so I need to trust my body


----------



## fairycat

I have my 2nd u/s today in less than 3 hours! Hoping to get a heart rate since doc didn't measure it last time. I'm anxious to know that everything is ok. Hoping everything is still ok!


----------



## Trying4first1

Good luck fairycat! :flower: 

Well nausea is here with a vengeance this eve. Been dry heaving over the toilet bowl. But can't throw up! Wish I could be sick as feel I need to but can't


----------



## swimmyj1

Fairycat hope your ultrasound is great can't wait to hear about it. 

Trying4first levels sound great! I hate that my symptoms are worse one day and nonexistent the next lol. Sunday I was horribly sick, but today and most of yesterday feeling great. Just take it one day at a time. When is your ultrasound?? 

Getting nervous for next Monday which is my next ultrasound.


----------



## Trying4first1

swimmyj1 said:


> Fairycat hope your ultrasound is great can't wait to hear about it.
> 
> Trying4first levels sound great! I hate that my symptoms are worse one day and nonexistent the next lol. Sunday I was horribly sick, but today and most of yesterday feeling great. Just take it one day at a time. When is your ultrasound??
> 
> Getting nervous for next Monday which is my next ultrasound.

Thanks Swimmy! &#128522;
I have been the same as you, sick then nothing for a couple of days. Tonight is the worst I have ever felt. Def ramping up now. Just so glad fits in the eve and not during work time. 
My ultrasound is next Monday too! I am nervous too! Not had one yet so really hoping for a wriggly bean!


----------



## fairycat

Everything is perfect! Doc says he has no concerns. My next appt is in a month and he'll just do the doppler and bloodwork. Next ultrasound won't be until 20 weeks! Yikes! 

Doc let us take a video of the heartbeat . I asked him about heart rate and he said he doesn't measure it until later, but assured me it was normal. Baby caught up the couple days and is measuring spot on at 8w5d.
 



Attached Files:







2016-01-12 16.58.14-480x715.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kuawen

Congratulations on the beautiful ultrasound fairycat! :happydance:


----------



## swimmyj1

Fairycat - YAY!!! glad everything is looking great! Can't believe you have to wait until 20 weeks! After switching to my OB i'm wondering how long I will be waiting :wacko: I have to remember to ask my fertility doc when they have us switch over but I think its 10-12 weeks.


----------



## fairycat

I know! It seems so far away. However, my doc said if I absolutely can't stand it and need to know if things are good, I can ask for another u/s. But if I hear the heartbeat at next appointment, I think I will be fine as that's all that really matters. Next time I see baby, it will be so big!!!


----------



## theiska

My nausea and sore breasts have been coming and going, and I have been having awful dreams about spotting or blood pouring out of me. I feel like I'm losing my mind :( We saw the heartbeat a week ago, but I'm already a nervous wreck again. I'm not sure I will ever relax with this pregnancy and it will probably be my last. I so wanted to enjoy this experience.


----------



## Kuawen

:hugs: I'm so sorry you're having such awful dreams theiska. I understand being a nervous wreck so soon after having good news. It's why I've insisted dh record each of our ultrasounds so I can watch it again and again. It gives me some comfort in seeing the little heartbeat and wiggling again, though sometimes even that is little comfort when I've convinced myself that something has gone wrong. I must have run to the bathroom to check for blood a few hundred times already... I hope that you can find comfort and still be able to enjoy this pregnancy.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Oh, the vivid dreams! I have at least one dream a night and some of them are pretty strange. I had one dream that I was swimming a lake that they told me was no more than 75 feet deep and I was being chased by a giant ugly fish the size of a boat. I've been having a lot of dreams about my teeth falling out too. Really weird.


----------



## theiska

Thanks for the support ladies. I love this group! Don't know what I'd do without y'all. 

Kuawen, I hope you can find peace too. Being sure something is wrong is so difficult, even when there is no real reason to feel that way. It hurts. 

Lilmiss, I HATE the teeth falling out dreams!!! I used to have those all the time. I could feel my teeth crumbling in my mouth sometimes. So weird.


----------



## swimmyj1

Kuawen I was hoping it would get better with time but honestly I don't think I'll be at peace until my baby is here lol and then there is a whole new set of worries. We will get through it one day at a time.

I was having crazy vivid dreams mostly where I was a character in a movie. Sounds funny but I swear I had a dream that I was in a harry potter movie at least 4 times. I keep telling them I don't belong there and no one will listen to me haha. working the last 3 nights in a row I've been too tired to dream. Only 2 more to go then I have the weekend off yay!!


----------



## Trying4first1

Fairycat congrats on a fab scan! &#128522; Amazing news! 

Ladies I know what you mean about these vivid dreams. I keep having eh hem 'naughty' dreams :haha: and it feels so real. My friend had this too during her pregnancy. But sadly I keep having dreams that I also start to bleed. 

To anyone who has had a scan around 8 weeks, was your scan internal or external?


----------



## fairycat

I keep having naughty dreams too. I've had 3 so far and all woke up to.. well.. you know. Weirdest thing ever!

Scan at 8 weeks should be internal. I always have spotting 2 days after mine :(


----------



## Trying4first1

Hahaha. I know what you mean and it Is very weird! Last night I was having an affair in my dream. Obviously something I wouldn't do! It's so strange! Felt so real! 

Oh no that's what I was afraid of. I had internal last time and it wasn't very pleasant. I can see why you would spot after. I wouldnt know if I did last time as I was already spotting from my MC


----------



## fairycat

Yeah, last pregnancy I was spotting from my mmc too. I've had 2 internals with this pregnancy and spotted both times. I'm spotting today from it, but it's the same timeframe as the last scan, so I'm not too worried about it. It is a little unnerving though. 

For what it's worth - my internals weren't pleasant last time either - they were in there for so long. This time it didn't bother me, because we actually had something to look at.. you barely even know it's in there. Well, until the doc looks at your ovaries and pries you wide open :p Hope it goes alright for you!


----------



## Kuawen

All my ultrasounds have been internal (even yesterday's at 10w3d) and while my RE was very very gentle my ob I was a little sore afterward. I'm amazed that I haven't had any spotting this pregnancy because I'm also on the progesterone supps so there's been a lot that could irritate my cervix but thankfully nothing. I would freak out so bad if I started spotting now. I do make sure to ask my doctors to try to be gentle and definitely let them know if they're pressing too hard.


----------



## Trying4first1

Thank you fairycat. Im sure it will be ok. Hopefully I am distracted by little bean! Was prob worse last time as I was upset about the outcome so I had a lot of negative energy if that makes sense? 

Kuawen great you have had no spotting &#128522; I havnt had anything so far. Last time I spotted from about 6.5 weeks. Doing ok so far. Furthest I have ever got


----------



## swimmyj1

My 6 week was internal and no spotting but I'm also on progesterone. Monday needs to hurry up and get here so I can get my next scan. I also really need to look for a new OB. I don't like the one I have and my fertility doc will be referring us back to my OB at 12 weeks. If I got with the hospital my insurance would want me to (cheaper) they have no NICU and that worries me a little. So i think i'm gonna pay more and get an OB through the larger hospital closer to my house.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Trying4first1 said:


> Hahaha. I know what you mean and it Is very weird! Last night I was having an affair in my dream. Obviously something I wouldn't do! It's so strange! Felt so real!
> 
> Oh no that's what I was afraid of. I had internal last time and it wasn't very pleasant. I can see why you would spot after. I wouldnt know if I did last time as I was already spotting from my MC

Oh, I've had quite a few of those dreams too! I don't tell my DH that but for some reason I will have affairs with men whom I never met before! Kind of weird since I've been loyal to my DH for 11 years lol.

I didn't have spotting from my internal scan, surprisingly. Usually I do though. I think maybe because the ultrasound tech had me insert the wand myself and I maybe didn't put it up as far as they would have :blush:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

swimmyj1 said:


> My 6 week was internal and no spotting but I'm also on progesterone. Monday needs to hurry up and get here so I can get my next scan. I also really need to look for a new OB. I don't like the one I have and my fertility doc will be referring us back to my OB at 12 weeks. If I got with the hospital my insurance would want me to (cheaper) they have no NICU and that worries me a little. So i think i'm gonna pay more and get an OB through the larger hospital closer to my house.

I would do the same. I'm seeing a fertility specialist as well and, though she said I can stay with her for my future appointments, I really think I'm going to switch back to a regular OB. I hate to leave her because I really like her but the hospital where she works out of is like 45 minutes from my house and I don't know if I can make it that far when I'm in labor. The hospital where my first two children were born at is right here in town. Unfortunately the midwife I was seeing with my first two children won't have anything to do with me because of my RLs which puts me in the "high risk" category so I will have to see a doctor. The hospital in town also doesn't have an NICU therefore if the baby is born prematurely, it would have to be life flighted to the hospital where my fertility specialist works. It really is a sticky situation.


----------



## swimmyj1

kind of a yucky question but have any of you had an increase in vaginal discharge. I know i'm on progesterone so I already have some from that but the last few days i've had more of a watery discharge. hmmmm


----------



## Kuawen

I have most certainly noticed an increase! I'm also on estrogen but some days I notice just more overall, and usually on those days I notice my preggo symptoms are stronger or I'm extra emotional. My nurse told me it's probably from increased estrogen.


----------



## fairycat

Ive had an increase too. From what I've heard it's normal in pregnancy due to hormones. It gets quite annoying and I go through many underwears because it's gross. Lol. Mines mostly watery too.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Tmi I know but I notice a big increase in discharge after sex. I thought I lost my mucus plug once because there was so much.


----------



## Kuawen

lilmisscaviar said:


> Tmi I know but I notice a big increase in discharge after sex. I thought I lost my mucus plug once because there was so much.

I'm glad to know I'm not the only one! I was so scared for the rest of the day that we'd somehow hurt the baby.


----------



## swimmyj1

Hahaha so glad I'm not alone &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Trying4first1

I get an increase in discharge every now and again but its mainly quite dry or its creamy. When I get the increase its like ewcm. Not had that for a while though


----------



## theiska

I've had the increase in discharge as well, but my biggest concern lately is that I'm so tired you could knock me over with a feather. Besides a very slight vitamin d deficiency, my blood tests are all normal. The first trimester is exhausting. I hope once the placenta takes over I can be a bit more productive...I can barely focus. All I can think about is sex, eating, and sleeping. Pregnancy has turned me into a pubescent teen. Lol


----------



## fairycat

I don't know what happened, but I got a surge of energy today and spent the whole afternoon doing guinea pig laundry and deep cleaning and rearranging my kitchen.


----------



## theiska

Lol! Guinea pig laundry?


----------



## fairycat

Yeah, I make by their bedding out of fleece. It's like the equivalent of cloth diaper laundry.


----------



## theiska

Gotcha. I was picturing them in tiny clothing, haha. My kids have guinea pigs that they absolutely love, at their dad's place. :)


----------



## fairycat

I figured... i thought about tiny little clothes when I wrote that :p. I couldn't imagine life without guinea pig wheeks and rumbles.


----------



## Kuawen

Aww now I miss my guinea pig. They're such awesome pets :haha:


----------



## fairycat

For sure! I never knew how cool they were til we got ours.


----------



## swimmyj1

Scan went get I get to upgrade to an Obgyn :happydance: so now I'll have to wait until probably 12 weeks for my next scan. Heart rate of 180 :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kuawen

Congrats on the beautiful scan and being released to the obgyn, swimmy! :happydance: what a cute little Gummi bear!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Great news swimmy!! 

Fairy I was also picturing tiny guinea pig clothes?!! Haha x


----------



## Trying4first1

Ladies I wish you all well in your preganacies. I will be leaving this group. Sadly I am having a 3rd miscarriage. We are so devastated words cannot describe. Baby is over a week behind on measurement and heartbeat is very slow. It's horrible knowing I'm just waiting for my little angel to die inside of me. I feel like I'm in a bad dream and won't wake up. 

Take care of yourselves and keep on growing those beautiful little miracles xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh my goodness trying I'm so so sorry to read this :hugs: there is nothing I can say to ease the heartbreak at all, this journey is so unfair. I do hope that you conceive your rainbow very soon. Be kind to yourself xx


----------



## theiska

Trying4first1, I wish I had the words to take some of your pain away. My heart hurts for you. :(


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Trying4first1 said:


> Ladies I wish you all well in your preganacies. I will be leaving this group. Sadly I am having a 3rd miscarriage. We are so devastated words cannot describe. Baby is over a week behind on measurement and heartbeat is very slow. It's horrible knowing I'm just waiting for my little angel to die inside of me. I feel like I'm in a bad dream and won't wake up.
> 
> Take care of yourselves and keep on growing those beautiful little miracles xx

Oh, no Trying! How unfair! I'm devastated to hear that both ladies who started the August threads went on to miscarry. It breaks my heart. I was crying reading this especially since I've been there before. I'm sending lots of hugs to you and may you make a speedy recovery. Hope to see you back soon.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

swimmyj1 said:


> Scan went get I get to upgrade to an Obgyn :happydance: so now I'll have to wait until probably 12 weeks for my next scan. Heart rate of 180 :)

Congrats on a healthy baby! My next prenatal visit isn't until February 4th when I'll be around 11/12 weeks so I don't know if I'll have another scan around that time or if I won't have another scan until the gender ultrasound at 20 weeks. I hope they give me one before. I'm still a little nervous what with my RLs even though baby was perfectly fine at my last scan.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

fairycat said:


> I figured... i thought about tiny little clothes when I wrote that :p. I couldn't imagine life without guinea pig wheeks and rumbles.

Fairycat I too have guinea pigs and couldn't imagine my life without them. I even show mine at the local fairs around here. I have ten of them. I meant to only have three females but apparently one of the ones in the original trio I bought was unknowingly a male and impregnated my other two. They both had babies, one had three and one had four, so I had to buy two large cages for the males and the females to separate them. Still, I couldn't part with the babies, they were just so cute. I love my piggies :)


----------



## Trying4first1

Thanks ladies. Your lobely words made me cry. Honestly I just can't imagine my tears ever stopping. I was so happy and now my life is back to where it was, filled with awful sadness and my dream of having a baby shattered. I hope that soon I can recover again and begin to move on. Me and DH will be having investigations and are going to hold off ttc until we know what's going on. We know so many pregnant couples now and we can't join i with it all. Feels like we are back on our lonely island again. 
One day we will be free of all of this hurt and pain one way or another. I just need to focus now on getting through another MC and taking time out from baby related things. 
Can't believe a lady who started another August thread miscarried too! :cry: I'm never starting a thread again! :wacko:


----------



## Kuawen

I'm so very sorry Trying :cry: :hugs: I wish I had the words to comfort you in this horrible time, I wish I had the power to make it not happen at all. You are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Trying4first1

Thank you kuawen. I just want to wake up from this awful nightmare. X


----------



## swimmyj1

Trying - I am so so sorry. I know there is nothing I can say to stop the hurting. I've been where you are and no one should have to go through this. Take some time off/away to grieve, that's the only thing that will help. A little ray of hope in this is, after mine and my dhs investigation we found out what was our issue. It was good to have some answers and work with a doctor on a plan to help prevent it from ever happening again. Sending you and your husband lots of prayers and hugs.


----------



## Trying4first1

Thanks Swimmy. I just hope they can find out what's wrong. I can't believe I have had to endure this pain 3 times now over the course of almost two years. Surely I will get help now for sure. Just wish it didnt have to come to this. I really thought we could do this on our own. I just wanted our happy ending &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## AngelOb

Trying I am so unbelievably sorry, there is nothing to say that will make the pain go away but if you need anything at all, even just for someone to listen feel free to reach out. Having been there it's something that only time can ease. My thoughts go out to you and your family right now :hugs:


----------



## Trying4first1

Thank you AngelOb
Time is all I can have. I have been there twice before so I am very familiar with what is coming. It is a long and very painful road. 
We have friends around us who are expecting one of which announced to us just before we went into our scan. Have no idea how we are going to face them all. Statistically 1 in 4 ends in MC and out of the people I know who are expecting I am the once who ends up loosing mine yet again so the statistics are right. I am the 1 in 4. I just had a feeling it would go all wrong again as everyone else's was going so well. Weird how you get these feelings. 
I hope I find peace soon X


----------



## fairycat

Omg Trying, I totally missed your post :( I feel your pain, I really hope that you can get some answers. It's hard not knowing the why. Please take care of yourself and be nice to yourself. You will get your happy ending someday, I truly believe that for you <3


----------



## fairycat

lilmisscaviar said:


> fairycat said:
> 
> 
> I figured... i thought about tiny little clothes when I wrote that :p. I couldn't imagine life without guinea pig wheeks and rumbles.
> 
> Fairycat I too have guinea pigs and couldn't imagine my life without them. I even show mine at the local fairs around here. I have ten of them. I meant to only have three females but apparently one of the ones in the original trio I bought was unknowingly a male and impregnated my other two. They both had babies, one had three and one had four, so I had to buy two large cages for the males and the females to separate them. Still, I couldn't part with the babies, they were just so cute. I love my piggies :)Click to expand...

Oh yay, another piggy mama!!! I would love to have many piggies, but they are a lot of work. One of ours is blind, so she comes with a bit of a challenge sometimes. I wouldn't have it any other way though. Man, they reproduce like crazy don't they? I would love to see yours.


----------



## Trying4first1

Thanks fairycat X


----------



## theiska

I inadvertently scheduled a trip to Florida over my next midwife appointment...now I'm stressing because I will probably have to wait a while to get in again. Lol Oh well, won't change any outcome I suppose. Tampa sounds wonderful after 3 inches of snow and shoveling out yesterday, and I found a great deal on a flight. 

How are you ladies holding up?


----------



## Kuawen

Hope you have a great time in Florida! I'm chilling out this week; this is probably the first week without doctors appts or blood draws or tests since I started the ivf cycle! :wacko: it's been really restful. I'm having a lot of rlp and pain in my hips and back though :( getting a new pillow that should help support me at night should help. I also got my doppler in the mail and found baby's heart beat after about 6 minutes. :happydance: still blows my mind that this is really happening for me!


----------



## fairycat

Florida sounds really lovely right now, I'm slightly jealous ;)

I get my doppler in the mail tomorrow, I am so excited!! That's fast to find it for the first time Kuawen! Do you have any tips? I've never used one before.

I've barely had any sickness since 5.5-6 weeks, just mild nausea here and there. For some reason about 4 days ago it started up again :( I haven't actually gotten sick, but I've felt awful. I thought it was supposed to start getting better, darn it!


----------



## theiska

Where do you ladies order the doppler from? I wonder if they are available in the states...hmmm to Google. Lol


----------



## fairycat

I'm in the states. I got mine at babydoppler. It's on sale for $40 until the end of the month! I got the Sonoline B.


----------



## Kuawen

I got the exact same doppler from the same site. It even came with batteries and a small bottle of gel. 

Not really any tips on finding the hb, I think I just got really lucky finding it the first time. The two times after that I didn't find it but I can feel the little flutters of the baby moving around (really early I know but I had abdominal surgery a few years ago that weakened my lower stomach muscles so I blame that) so I'm confident that everything is still okay. I highly recommend watching some videos on YouTube on how to use so you know what baby's hb sounds like vs your own, don't press too hard like I did cuz the probe could leave a bruise, take it nice and slow and don't stress if you can't find it. Most ladies can't consistently find the hb until 14+ weeks after the uterus grows out of the pelvis and the baby is bigger. It's so magical when you do hear the hb though so take it easy and have fun :D


----------



## theiska

That's the one I was looking at! Since my uterus is tilted pretty severely I'm worried I might not find the HB for a few more weeks. I called the birth center and asked to reschedule my appointment and they are getting me in a week earlier! That's next Tuesday! YAY! They will do a scan if the doppler can't pick up HB. I think my womb might have "popped" forward in the past couple days, though, because my bump is starting to show now. :/


----------



## fairycat

That's awesome you got the same doppler from the same site! A couple people have said that now. Makes me feel better I have a legit purchase :) 

I've watched a couple videos, but they had a hard time finding it, so I'm not sure how helpful they were lol. I'll have to watch some more.

Oh, and I swear I've been feeling movement too. Everybody says it's too early, but you know your body.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Kudos to you for keeping a blind guinea pig. I worked at a local rescue group taking care of the horses there and one of them was blind. She was a racehorse and gravel flew into her eyes during a race that caused her to eventually go blind. She had to have one of her eyes amputated and the lid was sewn shut. It was sad. She was difficult to work with because you had to help do a lot of things, like showing her where her food was and you had to talk to her while you groomed her so she wouldn't spook. I could imagine how it would be a challenge with a blind piggy too. They do multiply quickly and I had to have a friend come over to sex them all because I was a newbie and had a hard time telling them apart. If she hadn't helped me, I probably would have even more than that lol! I will have to post some pics of them one day.

As to the doppler, I have some tips. I had the Angelsounds one but I'm sure most dopplers work the same way. Anyways, I start about an inch away from my left hip bone. There is a good artery right there so you should be able to hear your own heartbeat pretty clearly and that will help you tell the difference between your own heartbeat and the baby's. Now take the doppler down at an angle, heading towards your pubic line. When you get near the center of your belly, you should start hearing the placenta. It sounds similar to your heartbeat but a little faster, like 130ish. Once you find that, finding the baby should be easy. Usually the baby is under the placenta, though really it could be anywhere in the location of the placenta. You know when you find it because it'll be really high, like 150-180s usually. Not sure if that helps but that is the best explaining I could do. :)

The pic below kind of shows where to start and where to end. That is not a pregnant uterus but you can kind of get the idea...
 



Attached Files:







12512711_885623164888335_3345084601654676979_n.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## swimmyj1

I have the same Doppler lol I don't think I'm gonna try and use it until I'm 14+ weeks. Finally got things changed around with my ob and get to see the one I wanted to. I know I might not get her for deliever but I can hope. Anyway they want to do another ultrasound on Thursday through there office (totally not gonna argue lol I told them I've already had one). Then gonna see her at 13 weeks for my pelvic exam ect. It still feels so strange to me to have made it to 9 weeks, still probably won't feel better until I'm past 12 weeks lol. 

Anyone else on progesterone? When are you stopping?


----------



## Kuawen

I am still on progesterone following my ivf cycle, both injections and one supp a day. I have instructions to finish the last vial of pio, then switch to 2 supps a day for a week, then 1, then every other day. I'll probably be totally weaned off by 14 weeks. My RE had instructed that I come off by 12 but my ob wants to be extra careful with me because of my history.


----------



## AngelOb

I'm taking progesterone cream that I bought online. I told my doctor about it and he told me that he doesn't think it helps but it doesn't hurt. I am going to stop mine after 12 weeks when the placenta has definitely taken over the hormone production. That's when the OB said it shouldn't be an issue any longer to give me piece of mind.


----------



## fairycat

I got my doppler in the mail today! I was able to find the heartbeat in about 10 minutes. It was difficult at first and almost gave up, but then on the last try I just happened upon it. Baby is still quite low, but is sitting in the middle where I've been feeling what I believe to be movements every now and then. Such a beautiful sound, I am so glad I bought this thing :)

Swimmy - I feel really strange that I've made it this far too. Everyday is like a dream really.


----------



## Kuawen

Congrats on finding the hb fairycat! :hugs: they do love to play hide and seek it seems. I was feeling super anxious today and needed a listen to calm my nerves. Took me about 10 minutes to find baby but it was such a relief!


----------



## fairycat

I love how these are available and affordable. Calms the nerves so much! I'm glad you got to listen to yours too :)


----------



## swimmyj1

did anyone else have back pain around 9 weeks? I woke up today and mine has been killing me tonight at work. I'm not sure if i just slept weird but it has me worried sense my last mc i had back pain with. I admit right after posting i wasn't gonna use the doppler until 12+ weeks i caved and tried to use it. Couldn't find a heart beat besides my own, but I'm not a thin person and i know that makes it harder lol just didn't help my nerves any.


----------



## theiska

Swimmy, I have back pain that comes and goes all through the first trimester. That's because of the tilted uterus, though. On top of cramps I also get backaches with menstruation, too.


----------



## Kuawen

I've had lots of back aches, and they've been getting worse the closer I get to 2nd tri, and they definitely started around 9 weeks. They can be associated with rlp as the uterus grows or poor posture. One of the only things that has helped is to sleep with two body pillows on either side of me, one tucked against my belly and the other tucked tight against my back. It hasn't eliminated the pain but it has lessened so I can at least walk normally during the day


----------



## swimmyj1

Kuawen - i tried the pillows and it helped a ton. Thank you :) getting nervous for my scan in 5 days. Also working night shift is getting harder and harder (sooo sleepy)


----------



## Kuawen

So glad it helped! :hugs:


----------



## fairycat

I have back pain everyday, but I also have arthritis in my low back and a herniated disc. Some days it hurts more than others, and I really have trouble bending over in the mornings. It makes it hard to get dressed or even open and close the toilet seat. It's definitely worse in pregnancy.


----------



## srobbins

I'm on progesterone till my 12th week just as precautionary reasons. I go for my next scan Feb 8th.


----------



## swimmyj1

I made my husband hide my doppler. Its too early and i keep getting myself all worked up not being able to find the heartbeat. I swear idk if its the hormones or what but i keep crying randomly that i'm gonna go in thursday and they won't find a heartbeat. (crazy dreams don't help either). Maybe i'll try drinking tea.


----------



## theiska

Swimmy, I've got an appointment today and if they find the heartbeat on the doppler I plan to order one lol. I don't want to try the first time unless there's an ultrasound machine available to reassure me if the HB can't be found. 
Yesterday I sat in my car for 15 minutes crying before I went into the gym. I felt so overwhelmed, but then I was suddenly ok. Hormones make me very emotional.


----------



## theiska

90 minutes until my appointment. I'm about to crawl out of my skin! This one is even more difficult to wait for than the first, as I've allowed myself to bond since seeing the HB. I'm attached now. :/


----------



## Kuawen

:hugs: thinking of you theiska! Hope everything at your appt goes great!


----------



## theiska

Thank you. My baby hasn't grown in three weeks. No heartbeat.


----------



## Kuawen

Ohh God... theiska I'm so sorry :cry:


----------



## swimmyj1

Oh god I'm so sorry. So so sorry :( no one should have to go through that. Had you seen a heart beat before this scan? My heart is just breaking for you


----------



## theiska

Thanks for the support, ladies. We saw the heartbeat at 7 wks 2 days. The baby measured the same size today as last time, and should have been 10 wks 2 days. I'm doing surprisingly ok right now. My midwife was very kind and gave me misoprostol orally 600 mg. Took it about 90 min ago. Just some moderate cramping so far. I'm just glad there is no waiting and wondering like last time.


----------



## theiska

I know you guys probably feel awkward to start talking about your pregnancies, since I lost mine, but it's really ok. My pregnancy was a mixed blessing for a few reasons and as sad as I am, I can see a silver lining here. It makes me happy to see any of you doing well and see those tickers going forward. :)


----------



## Kuawen

:hugs: I'm keeping you in my thoughts and prayers theiska.


----------



## fairycat

Hugs and love theiska <3 <3 <3


----------



## swimmyj1

theiska - im glad your doing ok and have been able to find your silver lining. I took that medication with my last missed miscarriage and thought it was a devil of a drug.

My scan is tomorrow morning. Back to being nervous again. I haven't really felt pregnant at all the last few days and thats what happened with my last miscarriage. But worrying won't change anything. Gonna be out of town for the weekend for a much needed girls trip.


----------



## Kuawen

:hugs: keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for a great scan tomorrow, swimmyj! Hope you enjoy your trip this weekend too! I could certainly use a change of scenery :wacko: 

I thought ms was over with, I went a whole week without tossing my cookies, and then last night I got so sick :cry: part of me is thankful to still feel so pregnant and have the reassurance, the other part would just like to stop sticking my head in the toilet haha


----------



## swimmyj1

Everything is still great strong heartbeat moving like crazy. I'm sure all the oj didn't help lol. Now time to work on my inability to wait lol. Next scan probably won't be till my anatomy scan
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kuawen

Aww what a great u/s picture! :happydance: so happy to hear your good news swimmy! I totally hear you about the impatience. Only 2 weeks until my next appt and I'm not sure if I'm going to be getting an u/s but I'm going crazy wanting to see baby again! The doppler gives a lot of reassurance but nothing close to seeing that little wiggle worm on the screen.


----------



## fairycat

Awesome scan! I have to wait another 9 weeks to see baby again :( Doc just checks with the doppler at next appt. Booo!


----------



## swimmyj1

Boooo I'm sorry fairy cat that stinks! in 3 weeks I'll just have a Doppler that won't be near as much fun


----------



## Mrs W 11

Swimmy - glad your scan went well. Lovely pic! I am still waiting for my 12 week scan appointment, wish it would hurry up!! x


----------



## swimmyj1

Mrs W almost appointment time :) yay!! Today I found the heart beat with the home Doppler I was kind of shocked lol. I thought the nausea was gone but it came back full force the last few days. Throwing up on the side of the highway in the rain was no fun at all


----------



## lilmisscaviar

You poor thing, Swimmy! I know how you feel. Just when we seem to have gotten through the worst of it, it hits us again. Will the "pregnancy flu" ever end?! :brat:

Glad to hear you found the hb quickly though! Beautiful scan you had too :)


----------



## Kuawen

Maybe it's something in the air, but I had a sudden bout of ms this morning too. :dohh: I'm feeling much better most days, but I'm still averaging 1 lost meal a week. :nope: Still waiting for my energy to come back as I've heard it should in the 2nd trimester.


----------



## fairycat

Been spotting when I go #2, so I had a spur of the moment ultrasound yesterday to make sure everything was still ok. I also had a dream the night before that I was bleeding and starting to miscarry, so I was freaking out. Baby still has a heartbeat was moving on the screen! Baby even kicked me really hard, it was really weird to watch. I don't know why, but I wasn't expecting to see it move. I mean, it's been so tiny that it really didn't move, so it just took me by surprise and was amazing to watch! So the feeling I've been getting since 9 weeks that feels like a fish flopping around is the baby kicking! Everyone told me it was too early - it's not too early for me apparently!!
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound 2-3-16.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kuawen

So happy to hear that all is well fairycat! What a beautiful scan picture too :happydance:


----------



## fairycat

Thanks!! I wish he could've gotten a better profile picture, but that's ok :) So happy to have another picture.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone,

Swimmy sorry you're still being sick :( I only had nausea and although it's much much better than it was I still get bouts of feeling sick.

Kuawen- I'm still soooo tired by the end of the day too. In my first pregnancy I was so happy to get to second tri and was excited about having more energy and 'blooming'...... I don't know that it ever happened!!! Sadly. 

Fairy - great that baby is ok, lovely scan pic.

My 12 week scan is tomorrow!! Petrified!! Anyone have a bump yet? Or wearing mat clothes?


----------



## Kuawen

Mrs W 11 said:


> Anyone have a bump yet? Or wearing mat clothes?

I do! :haha: I seem to be carrying a bit big, but my mom did too so I'm not too surprised. Honestly I can't wait to have a big beautiful round bump :cloud9: I have one pair of mat pants that don't fit worth a darn because I lost 6 lbs in 1st trimester and it seems to have all been from my butt and legs :rofl: and only 3 of my shirts still fit without showing the belly band on my pants. DH is taking me maternity clothes shopping this weekend :happydance: I hope I can find some cute clothes in my sizes!

Thinking and praying for you for a great scan tomorrow Mrs W! :hugs:


----------



## fairycat

Omg I'm huge Mrs W! I also have IBS and a lot of it is bloat being pushed up, but there's a definite little bump that keeps increasing every week. I've been wearing maternity pants since 8 weeks. I'm about to go buy some more maternity shirts, all of my tshirts are starting to get too small and just uncomfortable. I only have 1 maternity shirt and haven't worn it yet.

Good luck at your scan!!! Hoping everything is well :) Happy 12 weeks!

Kauwen - all my shirts show the band from my maternity pants too. It's so annoying! Sometimes I don't realize it, but my shirt will be all the way up to my boobs lol. Thank goodness I wear sweatshirts.


----------



## swimmyj1

lol i think i might be the only one who is dreading getting bigger. My DH mentioned the other day "ohh look your belly is a little bigger" and i cried hahaha. Guess i should just take comfort that it means baby is growing :)

Fairycat your scan is great :) yay!!


----------



## fairycat

Thanks!

I'm only happy to get bigger just because my bloating issue makes me look pregnant outside of pregnancy, so to actually BE pregnant with a belly is great! Not looking forward to not being able to bend over though.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

My true bump just started to form. It is especially there in the mornings when my full bladder pushes it out. You can feel it is hard down there. I didn't feel this happen with my DS until 13 weeks. He was born almost 8 lbs. at 37 weeks and my doctor told me that if I would have went to 40 weeks with him, he would have been between 9.5-10 lbs. so I'm a bit glad he came early. However now that I already have a bump forming with this one, I'm scared to see how much this one is going to weigh. In my family the third one was always the biggest. My SIL's third was born 9 lbs. 14 oz. at 41 weeks. On a side note, I have an ultrasound this coming Tuesday so we'll see how much baby has grown since I last saw him/her at 7 weeks.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi all, had my 12 week scan yesterday and all went well! Baby was dancing away and measuring 3 days ahead. EDD 16th August. I still don't feel ready to tell people though, I'd like to just keep it a secret!!

I havent really got a bump yet, just a fat tummy from over eating in first tri! With my dd I had ages of the 'is she fat or is she pregnant' before I really looked properly preggo, but I am looking forward to having a nice bump soon!! Got my maternity clothes down from the loft today as I want to sort my wardrobe out and wash and iron them all ready for when I need them. Still fitting into most clothes at the moment but some are a bit tight.

Happy wkend all x


----------



## Kuawen

So so happy to hear this good news Mrs W! :happydance: grow baby grow!


----------



## swimmyj1

So glad your scan went well :) i keep having horrible dreams and it has me totally freaked out today grrr. Hopefully my doctors office visit in 2 weeks makes me feel better


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ladies! Did anyone else still not feel confident or 'out of the woods' after their 12 week scan? I thought I'd be bursting to tell everyone and shouting from the rooftops but I'm still really anxious something is wrong :( so annoying as I just want to enjoy it! X


----------



## Kuawen

I know exactly what you mean, Mrs W. I'm feeling anxious today even though I've been able to find baby on the doppler several times in the last 2 weeks. Tried to find them this morning and it took me a lot longer than I thought it would; baby's heart beat was hiding behind my own. I'm so anxious for Thursday and hoping they'll give me another ultrasound so I can see if baby has continued to grow and is still healthy... :cry: I want to fast forward to when I can consistently feel kicks and movements even though at the same time I'm trying to savor this pregnancy... yea, just a high anxiety day.


----------



## swimmyj1

DH wants to tell the rest of our friends/family this weekend and I'm just to nervous. I agree I want to fast forward to kick counting (or heck just having the baby here already lol)


----------



## srobbins

Everything is going good. Heart rate is 156. We go back March 9th. Hopefully we will know the gender at that appointment. :) :baby:
 



Attached Files:







20160208_214948.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kuawen

Congrats on a wonderful scan srobbins :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## swimmyj1

Really nervous now, I went to the emergency room tonight. I've had a yucky stomach bug that made me really dehydrated. After a few bags of fluids I felt a lot better. But they couldn't find baby on the Doppler. Because I wasn't bleeding/cramping they weren't concerned and wouldn't do an ultrasound. It just now kind of has me on edge. Hopefully my appointment next week they can find it.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm so sorry you've felt so crappy, Swimmy. My doctor checked for my baby on doppler at 11 weeks, though she warned me first that it wasn't unusual not to hear the hb that early. We did hear it but it turned out that my baby was measuring bigger for dates so it was really the size of a 12 week fetus when the doctor used the doppler so that's probably why we heard it. I know it is hard but I wouldn't worry too much. Those babes aren't as fragile as we make them out to be :)

Hope you feel better soon! Having morning sickness is bad enough without a bug.


----------



## Kuawen

I'm so sorry you had to go to the ER swimmy! :hugs: I hope you continue to feel better! I'm praying for you that everything is just fine with baby at your next appt.


----------



## swimmyj1

My doc brought me in for a Doppler today. Everything looks fine :) I still can't decide if I want to know the gender. Have any of u looked at placenta placement? I know they say boys are on the right girls are the left usually. I wonder how true it is.


----------



## fairycat

We're having a girl!! :D All genetic tests came back normal too. Phew!


----------



## Kuawen

Congrats on team :pink: fairycat! :wohoo:


----------



## swimmyj1

yay!!! a girl!! so exciting :) and so glad everything came back normal that is such a relief

Random question is there anything you guys have on the "have to" buy list or that your not buying? I don't want to over buy a bunch of things like my friends have.


----------



## fairycat

Thanks guys!

I haven't even thought about buying much yet.. we just have a few outfits. I don't want a house full of stuff, we don't have room. I don't even know what we're supposed to buy, but I'm good with it the room essentials, carseat, stroller, bouncy sleep thing, and moby wrap.


----------



## swimmyj1

Had my doctors appointment today. Heartbeat was easy to find on the doppler. Now now more appointments until 18 weeks :) it will kind of be nice just to have some down time. Also have my due date of Aug 20th yay!!!

Fairycat - I made a check list of all the stuff we are gonna have to get and I had a mini heart attack lol for being so tiny they sure need a lot hahaha.


----------



## Kuawen

I can't believe it slipped my mind to come update you ladies yesterday. DH and I found out we're having a boy! :happydance: we did the panorama genetic test and LO is low risk for everything. We're quite relieved he is healthy and overjoyed to be expecting a little man. Now I'm beginning to feel that I can relax and enjoy this pregnancy. :cloud9:


----------



## swimmyj1

yay!!! so exciting!! congrats :)
now we have one team pink and one team blue lol. 

I was thinking the sickness was over but it snuck up on me today again not cool little peanut lol. I'm thinking in a few weeks I'm going to buy my stroller/car seat I have a 20% off coupon to babies-r-us for one item. figure why not lol


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Swimmy my morning sickness has come back too, just after I thought it was finally over. I really hope it eases soon. My doctor said even the worst cases of morning sickness usually resolve completely by 20 weeks and that only about 1% are sick throughout the entire pregnancy. I really hope I'm not that 1% but I'm 15w3d now with no end in sight :sick:

Congrats on a baby boy kuawen and glad to hear everything came back ok!

I was going to go team yellow this pregnancy since I already have 1 of each but I've decided that in order to bond better with baby (after 3 previous losses it is kind of hard to wonder whether something will go wrong) I've decided finding out gender and giving baby a name would be the best way. I already told my doctor we're going team yellow and since my anatomy scan won't be until the end of March/beginning of April I've decided I'm too impatient so I've set up a private scan for this coming Tuesday. As long as baby cooperates, we shall know the gender :)


----------



## fairycat

Congrats on the boy Kuawen!!

lilmiss - my guess is girl.


----------



## swimmyj1

I was going team yellow and caved lol. But I think me and DH are the only ones gonna find out. I need to stop working night shift. 12 hour midnights makes me too sleepy lol.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I hear ya on the sleepiness and I cannot wait to find out what you're having, swimmy! (sometimes I think I get more excited finding out what everyone else is having than myself...)


----------



## swimmyj1

I'm feeling sooo bloated the last few days my pants are getting super uncomfortable. But I just look like I've eaten a million hotdogs or something hahaha 

On a sad note my grandpa passed away this week. That man has been a rock my whole life. I talked to him almost every day. When I lived at home we had lunch 3x a week. He helped me pick out my wedding dress ... Knowing he won't ever get to hold his first great grand baby. He was so excited :(


----------



## Kuawen

:cry: I'm so so sorry for your loss swimmy :hugs: my DH's grandpa passed just before our ivf cycle, and we had been pretty close to him too. It made us so sad that, if we hadn't had to struggle so long to conceive, he might have gotten to hold his great grandson... We've decided to give our son his great grandpa's name as his middle name in remembrance. I hope you and your family find comfort and healing in this time of grief.


----------



## fairycat

So sorry swimmy :( That's the hardest part, thinking about how they'll never be able to hold or see baby. 

I was getting really uncomfortable bloat to the point there was no room left in my stomach. Started back on my probiotics and now am comfortable again. Have you tried probiotics? I take VSL #3, it's excellent.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

So sorry for your loss, swimmy It is so hard to lose someone close to you and being pregnant makes it even worse. Lots of hugs to you during this time of condolence... :hugs:

Bloat can be absolutely painful! I get it so bad sometimes that it feels like someone stabbed me in the stomach. I can't really tell if it is stretching pains, bloat or stretching pains caused from the bloat :shrug:


----------



## swimmyj1

Fairy cat I'm gonna have to try that. 

I was thinking it was more bloat but its starting to look more like a bump lol. To everyone else I'm sure it just look like I've eaten a ton lol. Scan is in 3 weeks yikes!! Hope the time flys by.


----------



## fairycat

I know what you mean, I feel like I just look totally fat and bloated all the time and not pregnant. Everyone says it looks like I'm pregnant, so I'll take their word for it. lol


----------



## srobbins

Well it's a girl!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-03-09-22-26-58.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20160309_202703.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Kuawen

Congratulations srobbins on team pink! :pink: :wohoo: 

I get to see my little man tomorrow for his anatomy scan :cloud9: hopefully he feels like cooperating for the u/s tech.


----------



## swimmyj1

yay! a little girl how exciting :) 

My anatomy scan is on the 30th. gonna be a long 3 week wait till we get to see baby again. eeekk


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats n team pink srobbins! 

My scan is 31st March, can't wait x


----------



## fairycat

Yay another girl!

Looking forward to yours Mrs W!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats srobbins and welcome to team :pink:


----------



## Kuawen

I'm a bit bummed. Turns out I misunderstood and today wasn't my anatomy scan but I was given the paperwork to schedule the scan which I will be doing tomorrow, hopefully I can get in within the next week or two. Still very soon just bummed that it wasn't today like I thought.


----------



## Kuawen

Got my scan scheduled for next Tuesday! :wohoo: I'm so excited because I've been to this radiology place before, while we were struggling and I had to have 2 hsg's and an u/s to try and rule out various causes of infertility. Every time I sat in that waiting room there'd be tons of preggo ladies and children and I'd cry inside afraid that it would never be my turn. But now it is!! :cloud9: they've got the best u/s in my county so I'm hoping for some really amazing pictures of my little boy :kiss:


----------



## swimmyj1

I also got my scan date March 30th! Gonna be hard waiting now lol. 

Kuawen glad they could schedule you for it so quickly but I totally understand that disappointment.


----------



## swimmyj1

Got into a car accident this weekend. My OB wanted me to get checked out. The tech let it slip that baby is a girl. She was curled up pretty good, so I'm still going to wait till the 30th to confirm. But my husband seemed really put out when she said girl, and kind of has seemed weird about it sense. After trying for so long I would have thought either would be amazing. Has anyone else had their spouse seem a little disappointed at a gender before?


----------



## fairycat

Glad you get a scan so quick Kuawen! I'm so glad it's your turn! 

swimmy - I don't know if my husband was *disappointed*, but he was 'jokingly' kind of a jerk about it for a couple days after we found out we are having a girl. He wanted a boy, but was warming up to having a girl before we found out. Now he's super happy about it! Give it some time to sink in and I'm sure he'll come around.

I have my scan on April 6. Hoping they don't find a penis and the blood test was wrong lol. I doubt it, but it'll be nice to confirm. After this one, doc says I'll get an ultrasound every 4 weeks. Happy about that!


----------



## Kuawen

I'm so sorry to hear you were in a car accident swimmy! I'm glad you and baby are okay! Truthfully, both DH and I were shocked when we found out we were having a boy. We had convinced ourselves that it was a girl, and DH hadn't been secretive about his hope for a daughter. I cried for a few days, afraid that I would make a terrible mom to a boy and mourning the things I wouldn't get to experience with a little girl; ruffles, bows, etc. But after a few days of letting it sink in, now we are both head over heels in love with our boy. Just yesterday at lunch in a cafe DH was watching a little boy at another table, probably age 3 or 4, interacting with his baby brother. I asked him what he was thinking and his face lit up "We're having a little boy!" He answered. 

It can be a shock to find out one way or another and have the idea of what you'd hoped your child would be doesn't match up to the reality. But given time I'm sure he will love his little girl.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Swimmy - sorry to hear about the car accident, are you all ok? Congrats, another team pink! It's a good job you wanted to know the sex, otherwise it would have been awful if the tech had just announced it! I know a few people who have had a bit of gender disappointment, I think if you've always pictured a boy or girl, it can be a shock to find out you are having the other. But that's one good thing about finding out in advance, dh has lots of time to get used to it and will be excited in no time.

Am I the only one who doesn't know now?! 2 weeks and 3 days to go!!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Kuawen - Excited for your scan! Not much longer now!

Glad to hear all was ok, swimmy! That had to be a scary experience. My DH was a bit disappointed when he found out this one was a girl. He really wanted 2 boys so they'd have someone to play with (all of my cousin's kids are girls) and 1 girl to spoil. However, he's coming around and has even admitted that our DS is kind of a handful so he's glad we're having a girl after all lol. He was disappointed with my first daughter too but after she was born, she had him wrapped around his finger. He was so proud of her! I'm sure your DH will come around for you too. Tbh, I was like you... I didn't really care what it was because we suffered three losses back to back. I just was happy to have a healthy baby, I didn't care what was between her legs.

Mrs. W - I felt the same way. Everyone knew what they were having and my doctor wouldn't give me a scan until I was 20 weeks, so that's why I had a private scan to find out. If I didn't pay for that scan, I wouldn't know what I was having either.


----------



## Kuawen

Our scan today went beautifully! Little boy is measuring in the upper normal range for his gestational age, weighing 10oz. It was great getting to see the little details like his button nose and he even swallowed a few times as we watched. All his organs look great and he has all his fingers and toes :cloud9: I was immediately sad afterward that it's going to be a whole 10 weeks until we see him again but by then it'll be the 3D scan and we'll see his chubby cheeks! :kiss: and there's lots of other milestones to enjoy between now and then as he grows stronger and bigger.


----------



## fairycat

I'm glad the ultrasound went well!! :D Just out of curiosity - I've always wondered - how do they weigh the baby in the womb?


----------



## Kuawen

You know I had intended to ask and then when I was there I completely forgot to ask :dohh: but I am curious! I understand that the weight measurement is just an estimate and lots of times they get them wrong but it was such a relief to hear that LO is still growing on target. I was a very small baby because of IUGR (intra uterine growth restriction) and I'm terrified of my baby not getting the nutrition he needs to keep growing. But so far so good!


----------



## fairycat

Gotcha. I'll have to ask at future appointments, I'm intrigued. Glad your baby is doing great so far! Hopefully all goes well and you won't have to worry :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Glad to hear all was well, Kuawen! Always a relief to get a good report :)

Fairy I think they take all the measurements of the baby... the legs, the crown to rump length, etc. then somehow based on the measurements they come up with an estimated weight. I think it is more accurate in the beginning than it is near the end of pregnancy since baby is bigger and it is harder to see everything to get accurate measurements. For me it has been pretty accurate. My babies always measured bigger and were always born in the 90th percentile for their gestational age. When you hear the tech tell you "baby is measuring slightly ahead" then you can expect a big baby. On the other hand if they tell you that the baby is measuring smaller, as long as it is within a week, there is usually nothing to be concerned about. It's usually just an indication you're going to have a small baby. If the tech tells you you're measuring about right on time, your baby will probably be average size.

For example my DD measured 14 ounces at her 20 week scan whereas the average baby is a bit over 10 ounces and she was born 8lbs. 14oz. at 2 days before her EDD. My DS measured 9 ounces at 18 weeks whereas the average baby weighs about 6.5 ounces. He was born at 37 weeks weighing 7lbs. 14oz. and my midwife told me that if he would have went to his due date, he would have been between 9.5-10 lbs. Imagine if I would have went overdue? Ugh! Now with this one I'm expecting another big baby because she's measured ahead at every ultrasound so I'm praying she'll come a bit early, but not too early, if that makes sense. I'd like to at least make it to 36 weeks, however with having had 2 previous D&Cs, an incompatible cervix is always at the back of my mind.


----------



## Kuawen

I'm praying every day that my baby will be a good weight or even a little on the big side. I was born at 36 weeks weighing only 4 lbs 6 oz (due to IUGR and pre-e). Big babies run in DH's side of the family and he was born just over 9 lbs and 17 days past due. So I'm hoping we might cancel each other out (and I'm being monitored very closely for pre-e) and have a healthy size baby near his due date! [-o&lt;


----------



## fairycat

That makes sense lilmiss. I didn't know if they weighed just your stomach on a scale or what lol - shows how much I know about being pregnant :haha:


----------



## swimmyj1

So I asked my friend who is an ultrasound tech, she said they take measurements from the head, arms, legs, and body. Plug them in on the screen and it gives a weight estimation. She did say though that as a baby gets bigger 7+ months it can be off by over a pound wow! 
Can't wait for my ultrasound im 2 weeks to confirm what we are having. DH seems to have come around some. We did a mom to mom sale yesterday and he picked out some cute daddy's girl outfits. (And quite a few boy fishing outfits lol) but whatever, a girl can wear froggy fishing cloths lol

Bump got pretty big this week found some maturity pants wow they feel soooo great!


----------



## fairycat

That's interesting how they get the weight. You'd think it'd be a bit more scientific than that. I'm sure it's not 100% accurate at any given time.

Glad you've found the awesomeness of maternity pants! I love them too. My bump also popped out huge this week. I feel like a whale.


----------



## swimmyj1

Oh I totally get ty whale feeling this week :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kuawen

Nice bump shot! There have been a couple times this week my skin has itched and ached so I'm sure my bump is growing but I've only recently started measuring weekly to document any growth. 

Btw, is that a pug in your picture swimmy?? I love pugs :kiss:


----------



## swimmyj1

I haven't measured maybe I should. that is a pug :) hes my shadow lol, I adopted him he was an abused/neglect case. So i snatched him up, no one wanted him sense he was old :( we also have a senior chocolate lab and they seem to get along ok. Not sure how our pug is going to handle a baby he kind of is the baby haha


----------



## MySmileyBaba

Hey guys! So glad to see familiar names in here still! I have been on in a long time. I took a break from the forum in early pregnancy as I was finding everything too much. I don't know if anyone remembers me :) 

To reintroduce myself... 

In September 2015, by beautiful baby girl passed from SIDS just into her 5th day. We're devestated and keep her s huge part of our lives. We know we're blessed that she's still alive in so many ways other than physically. We'd already spoken when our little girl was a day old about baby number two and in November just went for it. 
We were blessed again to conceive first try, and I am now 17+2 with our rainbow, a baby girl! The reason k went off is because we had a few early bleeds and things were a bit scary bit all okay and healthy and kicking away now. I've been really needing the support of other rainbow mamas around me so decided to come back. Hi! &#9786;&#65039;&#128155;


----------



## Kuawen

Welcome Smiley! :flower: so very sorry for your loss, and congratulations on reaching 17 weeks with your rainbow girl! :hugs:

Swimmy, I love rescue stories. It's really awesome that you brought your little pug into your heart when no one else wanted him :hugs: senior dogs and cats need so much care and love. I hope he adjusts to the baby without any issues. I have a senior kitty myself but she's such a cuddle bug that I'm fairly sure she'll take to our LO just fine, whenever he's quiet anyway lol


----------



## swimmyj1

hey smiley I do remember you :) welcome back to the group! I'm so glad everything turned out ok, bleeding is so scary in pregnancy. and congrats to also being team PINK!!!


----------



## MySmileyBaba

Thank guys <3 I'm so chuffed to be team pink again! I always thought I'd want boys, but I just love having my little girls! How are yous all finding the second trimester? I'm still being sick!


----------



## swimmyj1

still sick too :( but not as bad so I count the blessing. Still pretty sleepy, I really want to get off working 7p-7a shifts i use to love it but now its just making me a very crabby person.


----------



## Kuawen

No MS here anymore, but with my steadily growing middle movement is getting harder and harder. Lots of aches and pains but so worth it to know my little guy is growing


----------



## MySmileyBaba

I'm still super sleepy too, bump is getting huge. I'm the size I was at about 25 weeks with my first daughter. Struggling to get up and around but the sickness is waning off a bit. August seems forever away &#128532;


----------



## swimmyj1

had a scary last few days. While at work the other night, I had some pretty intense cramping and bleeding. The ER showed that the baby was fine (thank goodness). It looks like when I got into my car accident last week it caused some clots to form in my cervix that forced themselves out. But my potassium and sodium levels were dangerously low, so they admitted me for observation. Its just been a long few days. I'm just glad baby is ok it had me so worried.


----------



## Kuawen

Oh swimmy I'm so sorry you've had such a rough couple of days! :hugs: I'm so relieved to hear your baby is okay despite the cramping and bleeding! I hope the observation doesn't find anything seriously wrong!


----------



## srobbins

Well confirmed she is a girl and a very active little girl. She weighs 9 oz. :baby:
 



Attached Files:







edited pic.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## fairycat

Welcome back Smiley! I remember you too. Congrats on team pink!

swimmy - that's scary about the bleeding and cramping. I've had some bleeding with this pregnancy too and know how nerve wracking it is. I'm glad it's just your cervix and baby is fine. Lovely bump too!

srobbins - congrats on team pink and an active baby!


Our baby girl has become pretty active in the past week, and I can feel lots of stuff now! She's constantly moving, so I'm able to distinguish when she's awake and when she's sleeping. It's cool to feel, but at the same time grosses me out a bit. Sometimes it makes me nauseous because I think about it too much lol Less than 2 weeks til the anatomy scan, I'm excited!


----------



## Kuawen

Congrats on confirmation for team pink, srobbins! :happydance: 

And so happy for you to be feeling so much movement, fairycat! It is pretty crazy to be able to tell when they're awake or asleep. Just this morning my LO must have been stretching because I felt pressure on both sides of my bump like it was trying to stretch sideways. SO weird! And I caught him having the hiccups on the doppler yesterday. I can't wait until he's big enough that I can feel him having hiccups :cloud9:


----------



## fairycat

I've felt baby girl have hiccups once.. it's the strangest feeling! lol That'd be so awesome to hear on the doppler!! What does it sound like?


----------



## Kuawen

They sounded like a little 'click' in a slightly slower rhythm than his heart. At first I thought it might have been my heartbeat but it was too fast; then after listening to some sound clips online from other ladies I found out they were hiccups! Poor little guy seemed rather upset about them too, he kept squirming and kicking while it was happening :haha:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Swimmy - what a scare, so glad all is ok! How are you doing and feeling now? Hope you've got your feet up and lots of Easter eggs! 

Kuawen - awww how lovely, my dd used to get hiccups loads when I was pregnant with her and it was such a funny feeling!! The bigger they get the more you feel it.

Fairy - just wait till you can see hands and feet and limbs poking out haha. 

Welcome back smiley - glad all is well.

I've got a cold and sort throat so feeling sorry for myself and comforting with chocolate!! Counting down to our 20 week scan on Thursday and praying all is ok with our little one x


----------



## swimmyj1

I took 5 days off work and pretty much just did nothing. The weather was bad so i knitted some baby stuff, and watched way too much netflix haha. My family came out for easter this weekend, we made food played games. It was really nice to have my nana here. I'm trying to convince them all to move closer to me haha. 

It's funny you guys were talking about hiccups. I used my doppler the other day, and thought something was wrong. I was finding the heart beat but it sounded way to fast like there was an extra noise in there. I waited and listed again the next day and it was back to normal. I wonder if that's what it was.

Anatomy scan in on Weds hoping baby cooperates, and that they say its still a girl haha, DH has said a few times that they could be wrong in the scan before.... at least he's coming around and getting more excited about a girl.


----------



## MySmileyBaba

Glad all is okay now swimmy! I had bleed earlier on and it freaked me out so much. I can't wait to get past 24 weeks and relax a little (viability) 

My anatomy scan isn't until the 15th &#128584; Its so far away! I'll be 21+4!?


----------



## fairycat

Mrs W - hands and feet poking out scare me!!! lol I'm not prepared for it, but I know it will happen.

Kuawen - I'll have to go listen to some sounds clips now! Baby had the hiccups again this morning, but I was at work so couldn't take a listen :( 

I'm feeling baby much higher up today than normal. Either she grew tons overnight or she got stronger overnight lol. Either way I'm totally starving to death. Counting down the days til next Wednesday's anatomy scan!


----------



## swimmyj1

Really nervous, has anyone ever been told they have low amniotic fluid levels at their anatomy scan? I was averaging about 8.5 but they want it above 12. She said if I haven't come up by my next week repeat scan that I will need to be taken off work and we might need a new plan .... im really freaked out. I don't want to lose her :(


----------



## Kuawen

I'm so sorry to hear this troubling news for you swimmy :hugs: There was no mention of my amniotic fluid levels at my scan, so I can only assume they were normal (though the tech did complain that my bladder 'wasn't full enough' despite me drinking the full 32oz before beginning). I think the best thing to do would be to try and get as much rest as possible (feet off the ground) and drinking lots of fluids. My understanding is that while pregnant we need to be drinking a minimum of 8 - 8oz glasses a day plus an additional 8oz glass for every hour of moderate exercise. Even more if the weather is warm where you are. My understanding is that being dehydrated can make a big difference in amniotic fluid levels. Dehydration is of course not the only cause of low amniotic fluid but it's the one we have the most control over. I hope your repeat scan shows a better fluid level so you can rest easy :hugs:


----------



## fairycat

swimmy - I haven't, but a girl in my March group was told she had low fluid. She had to drink a whole lot more water, and when she was rechecked it was all normal again. Drink your water :)


----------



## swimmyj1

Im drinking water like its going out of style lol trying not to panic too much, (but I really stink at that lol) thanks gals for letting me vent


----------



## fairycat

Hey, anytime! I hope your fluid goes back to normal so you can relax. I'd be freaking out too!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Swimmy sorry to hear about your fluid levels, it can be so upsetting and frightening when Drs talk straight cold facts with us. There are so many positive stories on the forum though, hopefully all will be fine. Rest lots and look after yourself.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I had my scan on Thursday and was absolutely terrified after our low Papp a diagnosis and higher risk of Down's, but baby was absolutely fine! No markers or issues seen and we now feel like a huge weight has been lifted. X


----------



## Kuawen

So happy to hear that baby doesn't have the markers for downs, mrsW! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## swimmyj1

That is so great! So glad baby is good :)


----------



## fairycat

Good to hear Mrs W!


----------



## swimmyj1

hey gals, sorry haven't been checking in for a while. Repeat anatomy scan went good yesterday. Fluid levels have stayed up, baby is over a 1lb now and I don't need anymore scans! yay!!!! She is already so sassy, anytime the poor tech tried to get pictures or a good heart rate she would move or rollover lol. We got our crib today :) and are painting the dresser this weekend. I like that the room is coming together even though it is so early. 

Anyone else have any good tips for getting rid of heartburn? mine is insane.


----------



## Kuawen

So glad to hear this good news, swimmy! :wohoo: 

Ohh the heartburn! Just last weekend I was suffering worse than I ever have before. I have no idea what it is I ate or did that caused it, but I had horrible heartburn for 3 days straight. Usually I chew a couple of tums and it goes away, but this time tums didn't even touch it. By Monday I was desperate so I called the nurse line at my ob and they let me know that zantac is safe to take. I took 1 extra strength and the heartburn hasn't returned! Though in my days of suffering I learned a few things that help me to prevent it from coming back. I make sure not to lie down for 2 to 3 hours after eating, and chewing sugar free gum after a meal has also been a lifesaver. I didn't know this, but apparently chewing gum can help to neutralize the stomach acid. lol dh immediately went and got me packs and packs of it so I don't run out any time soon. I hope some of these tips might help you too!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Swim my that's brilliant news, so pleased for you!! Your baby is trouble already, just like mine!! 

Ouch to the heartburn, I've been lucky to escape that so far and didn't have it last time either. Hope you guys get some relief from it soon. 

I had a scare last week with spotting, midwives said it's likely my low lying placenta and I may get more bleeding. Hoping it doesn't happen though, it's terrifying to see. 

24 weeks tomorrow, will be a big relief to hit viability!


----------



## fairycat

Yay swimmy, good to hear!!

My reflux has been awful too. A good probiotic will help a ton, I swear by it. I also live on Tums at night. Watching your diet, not too many fatty, acidic or spicy foods. Carbonation always does it for me too.


----------



## Kuawen

I'm so sorry to hear about the spotting scar, Mrs W :hugs: congrats on V-day tomorrow!


----------



## swimmyj1

Kuawen - i have started taking zantac daily and it has gotten much better. Gonna go buy some gum lol. Tums haven't done much the last few weeks but i keep trying them every once and a while. Thanks for the tips :)

Mrs W - im sorry about your scare! that can be so scary, I had some spotting/bleeding after sex a few weeks ago, really freaked me out. My doctor had us laughing and said sex was safe just to tone it down a little :haha:

Anyone working on their baby rooms yet?


----------



## Kuawen

So glad the tips helped! :thumbup: 

We've started working on the baby's room. Got most of the big furniture taken care of in fact. FIL got a great deal on a gliding rocker for $25 at a thrift store, and I found a nice tall dresser for storing clothes. The nursery theme is going to be space/star wars so my mom is sewing us some curtains and we've got some posters to hang. The best thing is that my dad, who has been doing wood working for as long as I can remember, volunteered to make the crib. It's 100% solid oak, and is made to convert to a toddler and eventually a twin bed as our son grows up :cloud9: it should be ready to go in the nursery sometime next month. 

Although we've got the big items, we are really dragging on buying all the little things like clothes, swing, toys, etc. There's still that part of me that is afraid to put everything together and then something horrible happen and have this room full of painful items... but dh has convinced me to at least start to do some shopping next month, as we've passed the viability milestone without incident and my bump is getting big enough that I tire easily.


----------



## fairycat

I picked out a paint color last night, that was huge for me. After we paint I'll start getting our room ready.

24 weeks tomorrow, eek!:happydance:


----------



## swimmyj1

Kuawen - thats a great price for a rocker!! and your crib sounds amazing. we also have a custom crib that my aunt and uncle are not using anymore. Got to love hand-me-downs lol have you thought about thrift store shopping for cloths? I've found so much for such great prices. A place by my house has all sorts of kid cloths 1.50$ and under and a lot still have tags on them. 

Fairycat - yay for picking a color!!what did you end up going with?


----------



## Kuawen

Oh yea we definitely plan to raid our local thrift stores (of which there are many, even one within walking distance of our place) and consignment stores for gently used baby items. I have to admit I am a little excited to see what we find.

Yesterday at the grocery store I was looking at all the Mothers Day stuff and couldn't stop grinning. We've had quiet, subdued Mother's Days for the past 3 years but this year (even though our little one is still in my belly and some would argue my first true Mother's day is next year) we plan to celebrate! I can't believe I get to be 'Mom', finally! :wohoo:


----------



## fairycat

I've picked a gray color that has a hint of pink to it. We are doing gray and light pink bedding, so I think it will look lovely.

What colors are everyone doing?


----------



## Kuawen

I wish we weren't renting otherwise I'd love to paint the nursery, but the landlord says the walls must remain white. For what we can control (furniture, clothes, bedding etc) we're going for natural wood finishes with green and dark blue fabrics. I quickly grew sick of light blue after looking at other boy nursery color schemes and so we're leaning more toward richer, darker colors.


----------



## swimmyj1

awe those are gonna be so pretty!!!

mine is going to be green and yellow with some wall decals. Trying not to panic over here, I've had a lot of decreased movement the last 2 days. I'm gonna call my doc in the morning but its really got me freaked out tonight. She's usually moving around a lot after I eat or drink something but all today nothing ...


----------



## Kuawen

I hope everything is okay and she's just having a growth spurt (I've heard they can be less active during them) or maybe kicking in a spot where you can't feel her. :hugs:


----------



## srobbins

Hey ladies! Just wanted to say Hello! Everything is still going great here! I'm craving watermelon! lol I go May 18th for my Glucose testing - fingers crossed I pass test#1. I love being pregnant so far! It is such a blessing!


----------



## fairycat

All your colors sounds pretty! 

swimmy - I hope the decreased movement is just baby resting up. <3 I'll have days where I don't feel mine as much, I think it depends on what position she's in. 

srobbins - Good luck! Hubby bought us some watermelon the other day and it's been tasting lovely :D


----------



## swimmyj1

Of course the moment I called my doc she's been jumping away lol probably just growing or something ugh.

Srobbins - oooohhh watermelon yummmm, that and celery I can't get enough! Fingers crossed on your test, was it super yucky to drink? I don't have my glucose test scheduled yet, I see my doc in 2 weeks before I leave for vacation and will schedule everything then.


----------



## Kuawen

Happy Mother's day ladies! :happydance:


----------



## swimmyj1

Happy mothers day to everyone! I was shocked how many people said that to me today. I guess I didn't think of myself as a mom yet (except to my wonderful dogs lol).


----------



## srobbins

swimmyj1 said:


> Of course the moment I called my doc she's been jumping away lol probably just growing or something ugh.
> 
> Srobbins - oooohhh watermelon yummmm, that and celery I can't get enough! Fingers crossed on your test, was it super yucky to drink? I don't have my glucose test scheduled yet, I see my doc in 2 weeks before I leave for vacation and will schedule everything then.

I go next Wednesday for my glucose test. They said it just taste like sugar water... we will see! lol I will let you know how it is. We are going to the beach for our Baby Moon the end of this month and I can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## fairycat

Hope everyone had a good Mother's Day!

I refused the crappy drink and got my glucose monitor yesterday. They gave me a free sample one with tons of strips, so I just need to get some lancets and I'm all set. Doc is letting me test my fasting blood sugar in the morning for 2 weeks instead. Don't start that for a couple weeks yet. Tested my sugar last night and it was completely normal, so I'm thinking this whole thing is a waste of time.


----------



## Kuawen

Good for you fairycat! I wish I had refused the drink... it made me so so sick afterward and I have been on a paleo diet for over two years so I think it might have put me into sugar shock... my numbers were terrible, automatic diagnosis of gd :cry: now I'm going to have to monitor my bs too and might need insulin before baby comes (I'll be getting my bs monitor next week)... now I'm back in the high risk category and have to change which hospital I deliver at, Dr's appts out the wazoo, you name it. Trying to take things one day at a time and remind myself it's not my fault, gd just happens. :(


----------



## swimmyj1

Kuawen - ugh I am so sorry :( I hope you don't need insulin. I'm sure because your not use to drinking all that sugar your body freaked out. I've had patients do that in the hospital so many times. Nothing you could have done to prevent it. End goal is just a happy health baby :) Sending you hugs.

Got some crappy news the other day. Turns out my work as of this year no longer pays for maturity leave and our short term disability barely pays anything. Thank goodness I have a savings account. We will be super tight but I really want to take 12 weeks of leave. In the end its just money I won't be able to gain that time back with my baby if I don't take it. Just need to keep reminding myself that.


----------



## Kuawen

Aw swimmy that's awful! :nope: I'm so sorry your work pulled maternity leave coverage out from under you! :hugs:


----------



## fairycat

Ack, that stinks about maternity leave!!

Kuawen - I agree, it's probably because you never have that much sugar. I mean, who does!?? I just don't think it's an accurate way to diagnose. I hate doctors.


----------



## swimmyj1

hey gals :) not looking forward to my glucose test. I'm getting it next week yuck! fingers cross I pass and don't throw up because I hate sugar drinks. 

Do you guys know of a polite way to ask people not to touch your belly? I feel like I have no personal bubble anymore. Heck when i was out the other night with my friends as the DD some creepy drunk guy walked over and started touching my belly saying how hot pregnant women are ... EWW! 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Kuawen

I can think of plenty not-polite ways to tell someone not to touch the bump. I would have smacked that perverted drunk so hard he would be instantly sober. Ack!

Thankfully I can still count on one hand the number of times I've been touched without the person asking for permission first. Also thankfully all but one of these times have been from a family member lol. The other was a coworker of DH's and I made sure to keep my distance from him afterward. I've also found that having my own hand on my bump when meeting new people makes it easier for me to sort of guard myself, to move my hand into the way of theirs. This is usually enough to get the point across without having to say anything. 

DH woke up with a fever of 102 this morning :nope: it's looking like he's got the flu, despite having gotten the shot back in October just before the ivf cycle. It must be a different strain, and he was telling me last night that it's going around his workplace. Ugh. Now I'm terrified that I might catch it too and risk losing this baby so close to finally meeting him. :cry:


----------



## fairycat

I've only had 1 person touch without asking or without permission, and it was super weird - but I knew the lady at least. I can't imagine a drunken perv, eww! I would've smacked his hand outta there! 

But if you're looking for polite - I just tell people that baby is sleeping (so they wouldn't be able to feel anything anyway). I have people hinting they'd like a touch, but baby *is* always sleeping when people ask. Heck, I've tried to get a coworker to feel, and baby stops moving by the time she gets to my desk. It's really pointless for people to feel. I swear they sense other people's presence or strange voices and go hide. 

Doing well here. I start my blood sugar testing from home on Thursday. We have our 2D, 3D, & 4D ultrasound on Saturday. Then next doc appointment next Wednesday. Moving right along! How are you guys?


----------



## swimmyj1

Kuawen - thats scary I'm so sorry your DH is sick. I didn't realize there was an increase in late MC with the flu. Hopefully you do not catch it, is there maybe a friend you could stay with for a little while to decrease the risk?

fairycat - can't wait to see your pictures!! Is there a reason they are doing them during the third trimester? 

I'm definitely gonna have to try the hand on the belly trick and saying that shes sleeping. Its funny whenever DH tries to feel her move she stops every time lol. Getting ready to go on our trip thursday. Not super looking forward to it, sense it will pretty much be everyone getting drunk in Vegas but I keep reminding myself that there is a pool and sunshine that I can hang and read a book. :) Also a little TMI but has anyone had any nipple discharge? I noticed some the other day and it caught me off guard. I've had a breast reduction a few years ago and was told I probably wouldn't be able to breast feed.


----------



## Kuawen

It's not so much the flu I'm afraid of, but the fever that comes with it. Being labeled high risk already I'm scared that anything could land me in the hospital :nope: 

I have experienced some discharge! Just little drops here or there, but I called DH in so excited the first time I saw it :haha: amazing to see our bodies changing in order to nourish our LO's!


----------



## fairycat

swimmy - it's one of those novelty private scans that we're doing. I really want to see her face and confirm that's she's a girl. She had her legs crossed at my 20 week anatomy scan. My doc said she could fib and put a reason down to get me another ultrasound, but she wouldn't be able to do it until 32 weeks. I want it done asap, and this place does it starting at 28 weeks. Plus I'm not too fond of our ultrasound tech at my doc's office - she's quick and doesn't spend any time getting the shots that you want. At least this new place will let me come back if they don't get a good shot. Plus it's a 30 min scan, so hoping they'll be able to find her parts in the 30 mins.

I don't have nipple discharge really, but there's always white dried stuff hanging out in there since about 16 weeks-ish. I do get feelings sometimes that my nipple is wet, but there's nothing new there. It's a weird feeling.


----------



## swimmyj1

Ooohh can't wait to see your pictures!!


----------



## srobbins

4D appointment went well. She gave us a couple of good pictures of her adorable face. She favors her Daddy so much! I just can't wait to hold this little bundle of joy! Also my placenta has moved up - just where it is suppose to be! So no more worries there! I'm glad to see you ladies are still doing awesome as well! Addie weighs 2 lbs. 9 oz. now! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







us may 2016.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## fairycat

Baby is gorgeous! She has my mouth, and hubby's lower fat lip. I think she looks a lot like him, I can't stop staring at her pictures all day long. Every time I look at my husband now, I see our daughter <3 <3 <3

She weighed 2 lbs 12 oz. She has a really big foot measuring about 2 inches.

My experience was awesome, the lady had so much fun with our baby. She said she wishes every baby would cooperate as much as ours did. We got TONS of pictures! It was nice she cooperated, because she sure didn't cooperate at my 20 week scan - we weren't able to confirm she was a girl. This ultrasound she had it all out there, so she's definitely a girl! So no surprises upon birth now. She got frowny a couple of times, it was so cute, funny, but now I just feel bad. The first time she tried to take a nap, but the mean lady kept poking her with the wand. The second time, the tech wanted to get baby to move so she got this vibration/sound instrument out that she activated on my lower stomach where her head was. It was hilarious at the time - she pushed it with her hand and her mouth opened big like she was in shock! Then she got frowny again. Looking back, I feel terrible that we scared her We joked on fb that our daughter got tazed, and some people didn't like that and thought we were serious. I mean really? Like I'd sit back and let my daughter get tazed!!! At any rate... it amazes me how expressive she is and has so much personality so early!
 



Attached Files:







lexie.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 6









frowny.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 5









shocked.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 5


----------



## fairycat

srobbins - look at that cutie!!! Glad you got some good pictures!


----------



## srobbins

fairycat said:


> srobbins - look at that cutie!!! Glad you got some good pictures!

Thanks! Your pics look great too! My baby girl is gonna be a spitting image of her Daddy too! Thats awesome we are only days apart on our Due Dates!


----------



## fairycat

Thank you!! Yes, we are super close! She's measuring a little bit ahead, so I'm hoping that she is born a week early :D


----------



## Kuawen

Aww both your pictures look amazing!! Such gorgeous girls you both have :cloud9: makes me so excited to have my own 3d/4D ultrasound this Saturday and hopefully get to see my little man's face for the first time. I'm drinking water constantly because the tech said that is the best thing I can do to get nice clear pictures! 

Thankfully my DH is on the mend from his flu, and it's looking like I'm not going to come down with it :happydance: thank God for prenatal vitamins huh?


----------



## fairycat

Glad you haven't gotten sick! That's been one of my biggest fears during pregnancy. Can't wait to see your pictures too!! Didn't know that about the water. Just be sure you don't drink a ton before the ultrasound like I did.. it all wanted to come back up with all the pressing on my stomach lol


----------



## Kuawen

fairycat said:


> Glad you haven't gotten sick! That's been one of my biggest fears during pregnancy. Can't wait to see your pictures too!! Didn't know that about the water. Just be sure you don't drink a ton before the ultrasound like I did.. it all wanted to come back up with all the pressing on my stomach lol

Oh no! Duly noted!


----------



## swimmyj1

oh my gosh look at those cute babies!! this makes me want to pay for an extra scan hahaha

Needing some marriage advice gals - so while on vacation in Vegas this last weekend. I woke up at around midnight and my brother and husband were gone. I sent a few text/calls an no answer. Finally around 530 in the morning (now pretty worried) I GPS'ed my husbands phone and found them in a strip club downtown. I already was not super comfortable with my body and pregnancy I will admit has made it so much worse. So I sent one more text saying I knew were they were and I don't appreciate that he didn't at least tell me he was going out so I didn't worry. Shock my brother and him blew up my phone and were back at the house in 15 minutes (my brother asking me to lie to his gf about where they were). I'm just very uncomfortable by the whole situation. the Idea of him out with naked girls all night to me sounds like cheating but he doesn't seem to think its the same thing. am I over reacting? we have talked about it a few times sense it happened and he has apologized and said it won't happen again, but then keeps saying he wouldn't have told me if I hadn't found out so I wouldn't be upset. Should I just let this go?


----------



## fairycat

I would be really upset too! It'd be one thing if he made you aware of where he was going first. I wouldn't consider it cheating unless he touched another girl. It would make me very uneasy if my husband told me he wasn't going to tell me, like what are you trying to hide!? I also wouldn't lie to your brother's gf. When you're pregnant, that's just low to do :( If it were me, I wouldn't be letting it go, but it's nothing to get a divorce over or anything (unless he actually cheated). Vegas has sex all around, and you can get stripper like women at the Hollywood casino. I basically let me husband know while we were there, if he's going to watch any of those women, I will be along. 

Sorry your husband is being stupid :(


----------



## Kuawen

I'm so sorry you're going through this swimmy. I personally can't tell you whether or not you're over reacting because that's dependant on what you feel is cheating and what isn't. Our household is a Christian one, and we hold to the ideal that looking upon another person in a lustful manner constitutes cheating. But that decision is something that each couple should discuss and come to an agreement on before situations like this arise. In my first marriage my ex and I failed to come to an understanding, and it caused a lot of heartbreak and resentment on both sides. I also agree with fairycat that it isn't right to keep this a secret from your brother's gf. I'm also troubled that your husband has apologized but since turned the blame of the situation back onto you, when you did nothing wrong and have every right to be upset. I'm praying for you and your marriage that together you can work through this.


----------



## swimmyj1

Thanks gals. We had a big talk about it at home (I didn't think vacation with my family was the place to do it). He has agreed that it will never happen again, and didn't realize how much I was offended and hurt by it. He explained that my brother woke him up said he wanted to go on a "guys only" bonding outing and he went not really knowing where they were going. I can believe this my brother has been to these sort of clubs a few times and its not behavior I support. I feel bad that now him and my brother are kind of at odds but its not worth an issue in our marriage. I did also tell his gf where they had been, I didn't feel right keeping it from her at all.

Anyway thank you for the great advice. My life doesn't usually have crazy Vegas drama lol.


----------



## fairycat

Glad you guys got it sorted out!


----------



## Kuawen

Our 3D ultrasound on Saturday went great! Baby is indeed head down like I suspected and continues to be just as shy and stubborn as he was for the 19 week gender scan :haha: first he buried his little face as hard as he could into the side of my uterus, then he covered half his face with the arm he was using for a pillow. Finally when the appt only had 10 minutes left we got a couple good shots of his face! :dance:

As far as we can tell, he looks exactly like DH! :happydance: I've been praying for a little mini version of him this whole time. But he's definitely got my smile and possibly my lips too :cloud9: 

Here's the link to the album! 
https://moblalbum.com/2b97kok5kr58


----------



## swimmyj1

awe!!! that's so great that he looks like him already. and yay for being head down! way to go baby lol. Pretty sure my gal is still breach. I can feel her still kicking my cervix and can feel her big melon when I lay on my back haha. 
Doctors appointment is on Thursday yuck time for the glucose test


----------



## fairycat

Glad you got some good shots at the end and that he looks like your DH! Ours does too, it makes me more in love with my husband, because every time I look at him now I see her. <3 

Good luck at your appointment with the drink swimmy! 


So I opted out of the sugary drink glucose test and took my blood sugars on my own in the mornings. Turns out I've been diagnosed with GD, ugh. My morning numbers are "high", but my after meal numbers are completely normal. I'm kicking myself for not taking the drink. Had my diabetes education appointment yesterday and they want to start me on insulin. Don't feel comfortable with that at all! My numbers are not that high. They want them to be under 95 in the mornings. My numbers have ranged from 90-105. I have a history with low blood sugar during the day, so I'm afraid insulin would make me pass out. :( So now I'm watching my carbs, taking after meal walks, and going to try a before bedtime snack. Been reading about it and it could be caused by a crash in the middle of the night. So we'll see what happens in the next week before my next appointment.


----------



## Kuawen

I'm so sorry you're going through this fairycat, but you're not alone! :hugs: My numbers were fantastic last week but this week they've climbed up and now I'm anticipating my dr will want to start me on insulin for my fasting numbers tomorrow :( I'm seeing the exact same thing; first thing in the morning my numbers are too high but then after meals they're still within range (my dr wants me below 90 in the mornings, my numbers range between 93 and 96). My understanding is that the demands for insulin naturally peak between weeks 30 and 32 (regardless of if there is GD or not, only difference is with GD the pancreas can't keep up with the demands and so glucose goes too high) because this is when the baby is really putting on the most weight so hormones are at their highest. I've been told that around weeks 35 to 37 these hormones begin to level out and then drop down in preparation for birth, so with luck neither one of us will have to inject ourselves for more than a little over a month. I'm praying our dr's keep a very close eye on our numbers throughout the day so that neither one of us goes hypo.


----------



## Kuawen

Also, I found this and thought it might give you ladies a chuckle. :haha: This is definitely me!

https://images.agoramedia.com/ugcphotoservice/100/2015/10/7/58707177/ba8dd385-c0fe-4750-b6f6-2bdb132f4887.jpg


----------



## fairycat

Thanks Kuawen, sorry you are going through it too, but nice to know others who are. It's amazing how different doctors have different numbers. According to my doc you'd be totally normal, probably. Keep me updated on what's happening with that. Are you going to take the insulin if they want you on it?

I love those memes, they crack me up every time!


----------



## Kuawen

Yea I plan to take the insulin if my doc thinks it will help. I've been on heparin (blood thinner) injections twice a day since the IVF procedure (I have 3 different blood clotting disorders, so it's for my safety and baby's) so I figure what's one more needle? I just hope my daytime numbers can stay in range so that I don't have to also inject fast-acting insulin before mealtimes. I'll be sure to let you know how I do moving forward.


----------



## fairycat

I'll be curious to know how it works out for you if you need to take the insulin. I really just am afraid it'll make me pass out or something. The lady said the highet potency in your system is 6 hours after you take it, then it goes out of your system. If that's the case, I hope it wouldn't have a bad effect. I'm just so sensitive to medicines and avoid them like the plague if I can. She had me stab myself with a saline solution and it didn't hurt... I don't mind the jab.. I'm just ultra paranoid, I guess.


----------



## swimmyj1

Kuawen - that picture cracks me up! thats exactly how I feel at work tonight *waddle waddle* and god help me if I drop something on the floor lol

I'm sorry both of you are having to do insulin :( neither of your numbers are high that seems so odd to me. Again crazy the differences between what doc's consider normal range. 

fairycat - have they gone over with you signs of hypoglycemia? Always have something with you. Like a sucker or hard candy, and then a snack with protein in it encase you do drop low. common side effects are dizzy, light headed, hard thinking clearly, spotted vision, sweating. How much insulin do they want you to give yourself a day or is it a sliding scale depending on what your blood sugar is?


----------



## fairycat

Well, the doctor told me a long time ago that I have hypoglycemia. I always carry snacks with me, because I absolutely need them sometimes... and sometimes even still now. They want me on 10 units of insulin.

So I woke up last night when hubby came to bed around 1 am or so and baby was moving all around and was hurting my ligament so couldn't sleep. Then hubby was snoring, so I just played my game on my phone for a bit. Around 2am I went downstairs to take my blood sugar and it was 106 - hadn't changed from dinner, I even had a snack and it was all still the same number. While I was down there I was hungry, even though I had yogurt and strawberries before bed. This diabetic diet is leaving me hungry. So I had a cookie. I immediately regretted it. Woke up this morning and my blood sugar was freaking 84! There's something to be said for a mid-night snack.


----------



## Kuawen

Just got back from my appt with the dietician and doc. Surprisingly, my doc wants me to start on metformin rather than go straight to insulin. This is especially unexpected because insulin is his usual go-to med but he feels that we may be able to keep my numbers under control for a bit longer with the metformin (though we're all still anticipating that I'll eventually need insulin probably in a few more weeks, as I'm not out of the woods yet. The metformin will also make any insulin I do have to take more effective so I won't have to take much we hope.). 

The midnight munchies are killer for me too, fairycat. I try to drink 8oz of water when I wake up in the middle of the night and that can sometimes calm my stomach down enough so I can go back to sleep, but if I absolutely have to have something then I reach for one of my 0 carb snacks like a baby bel cheese or a little beef jerky. But an 84 is a really good number! A lot of this still doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## fairycat

It doesn't make sense to me either. I forgot my 2am cookie last night, so this morning I took my blood sugar around 6:15 and it was 96. Poo. Took it again about 30-45 mins later, thinking it would go down - it went up to 101! So I really think I need that mid-night carby snack. I did wake up about 11 last night not feeling well, so had hubby get me some sugar, which instantly made me feel better. I should've taken my sugar then to see what it was. But I'm thinking there may be something to it. I mentioned it to the lady at diabetic education and she said if I can control it with a mid-night snack, they'd be all for me having normal numbers and no insulin. Have to call my numbers in today, I'm angry I didn't wake up to eat my snack to test and see if I get another low number. Oh well.. tonight. I'll set an alarm this time.


----------



## swimmyj1

Fairycat - the home glucomers can be accurate up to a scale of 20 (10 up or 10 down usually some are a little bigger ugh) so retaking your bs and getting a slightly higher or lower number is usually just the machine (annoying!). Good idea to set your alarm :) i always need alarm reminders lol

Kuawen - midnight snacking has been my downfall the last few weeks also ugh! I was on metformin before getting pregnant (to help with fertility). Only issue I had with it is it can cause some yucky gastro effects until your body gets use to it. So glad you don't have to do insulin right away!

AFM - I failed the 1 hour BS test by a few points ugh! now I get to do the 3 hour test on saturday. hopefully that one is better. Baby shower is on tuesday, starting to get a little nervous I don't love all the attention and belly touching lol


----------



## fairycat

I sent an email to my primary OB asking about whether or not I should be on insulin. I'm on rotation at the OB clinic, so the doc I saw said talk to a dietician and see what they think about needing insulin. So I get there and they said my doc ordered insulin. I still haven't taken it and still don't want to. I have another appointment tonight, so I hope I hear back from my doc today before I go. I'm afraid he's going to tell me I need it :( I had a hypoglycemic attack the other night - got dizzy, got a headache, didn't feel well, got really super cranky. I had to have a piece of toast, a cookie, AND some ice cream in order to feel better. Since then I've kinda ditched the diet. This is why I don't want to take the insulin.

We start birthing classes tomorrow night, and then Saturday is the shower. Excited!


----------



## swimmyj1

Fairycat - how did you appointment go? I hope you don't have to do insulin that sounds like it could be dangerous if you keep feeling hypoglycemic. yay for your shower!! I just had one on Tuesday and got so many things idk where I'm going to put it all hahaha. I still have a shower some girls at work are throwing me in July :) 
I don't take my birthing classes till the end of july, I did't really want to do them but my husband did (he's super nervous about delivery lol)

Did they have either of you do a diet before doing the extended glucose test? They sent me a thing in the mail saying 3 days before the test I need to eat this diet that has 260 carbs in it a day. It says at the bottom that I can have a minimum number of carbs of 200. That's a ton of carbs! I'm going to call them tomorrow and ask why because no way can I eat that many I would feel so sick. But on a good note this weekend I'm having a date night and we are finishing putting the baby room together yay!!


----------



## Kuawen

Unfortunately no, I wasn't asked to change my diet at all leading up to the glucose tolerance test. My understanding is if you ordinarily have a low carb diet, the GTT will overload your system and you'll get results, well...like mine; a dramatic failure. But if you carb load, eating a lot of carbs and getting your body used to eating a lot of them, then you're more likely to pass because your body is used to putting out as much insulin as it can to combat the carbs. Low carb diets can actually cause insulin resistance, something I didn't know until after I'd failed the test. But this is the first time I've ever heard of a doctor giving instructions on how to carb load before the test.


----------



## fairycat

I didn't do the glucose test, so can't answer your question. I just ate normal up until I tested in the mornings. (I eat a lot of carbs)

My appointment didn't go as I hoped. They want me on insulin. I had sent the email to my doc, and he gave me another week. He said if my fasting numbers go 95 or above then I need to go on insulin. Since then my numbers have been just below 95, so I haven't started it. I've been having yogurt before bed and that seems to have lowered it a bit. I've also quit worrying so much about it and succumbed to the fact I'll take insulin if my numbers raise again. Really don't want to though.

I think the meter is not fully accurate. This morning I got 3 different readings - 96, 99, and 94. I took the 94 :p


----------



## swimmyj1

Well i failed the 3 hour test. what are the odds all 3 of us with GD. I also failed miserably so its no denying it this time. Going to meet with the diabetic specialist tomorrow. There is this one nurse at my doctors office that i swear loves calling people to give them bad news. She seriously told me with the most sun shine voice that maybe before having the next baby I should get my BMI down and I would be at a lesser risk. wow thanks nurse sunshine. 

On a happy note baby room is finished yay!!!!


----------



## Kuawen

I'm so sorry you failed the test swimmy :hugs: That nurse's comment seriously makes my blood boil :grr: women with normal or even low BMI's get GD all the time too. More than likely the reason you failed the testing was because you were tested late; from what I understand, most Dr's offices test between weeks 26 to 28, in an effort to discover the GD as soon as possible. A great many ladies pass the tests only to develop GD later on down the line, and because they've been deemed 'fine' nobody knows anything is happening until they give birth to very big babies. A close friend of mine just had this exact scenario happen to her, and gave birth to a perfectly healthy but HUGE 10lb 11oz boy. I'm of the opinion that if doctors really wanted to eliminate all possibility of anyone developing GD, they would just have every pregnant woman start testing her bs 4x a day starting at 26 weeks. Then nobody would have to drink any nasty drinks or be judged by ignorant nurses. 

Ok, off my soap box now. All 3 of us are going to be just fine and so are our babies! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry to hear you 3 ladies all have GD, what a weird coincidence. Pregnancy is tough, but not long now and your babies will be safely in your arms xx


----------



## fairycat

I'm beginning to think the blood sugar monitor they gave me is crap. In doing some research I've read you can get multiple readings, so I've taken it multiple times in the mornings for the past few days and have noticed I get readings way off from each other. It started out that my reading in the morning went up to 107, and I knew that wasn't accurate!! Took it again and it was in the 90s. Then like this morning I had 12 points off from each other! I got a 95, 102, and 90. I took the 90 :p

So.. not sure what to do. I've just been taking the lowest number, because I want to avoid insulin. Had I known this at the beginning.. maybe I could've saved myself some trouble. I've also read the Verio reads high? I dunno. All I know is the night I had the hypoglycemic attack my bs measured 97. According to my monitor I should've not been having those symptoms. I want to try another monitor, but I've already spent money for the lancets and test strips for this one.


----------



## Kuawen

I've had some readings be very different from one another myself. One day after a meal my bs was 147, so I washed my hands (again) and tested on the other hand, it came back 128. Another time I tested 138 on my monitor, then tested again (same hand, same finger) on my mom's monitor (two different brands) and got a 187! I brought it up with my dietician and she said that the number is based off of what you get in that specific drop of blood at that specific time, and that bs can change from one minute to the next or be different on one side of your body vs. another. Overall bs monitors have something like a 10% variable one way or another and can be interpreted as being 10 to even 20 points in either direction. Just as I've found monitoring your BP can be a very inaccurate way to determine whether you have preeclampsia if you or the medical professional don't know what they're doing, bs monitors are pretty inaccurate too. Those with Type I diabetes have the option of having something installed under the skin of their hand that checks bs regularly throughout the day and removes many of the variables that can throw off readings on the little monitors we're using, and is usually paired with an insulin pump. But that's because they live with the condition their entire lives and could die if their bs begins to dip. 

As far as the advice my dietician could give me, she said to consider it a bit like weighing yourself on the scale. You want to try and measure on the same monitor around the same time every day, to give yourself an idea of how you're doing rather than taking the numbers as gospel. Also mine came with a small bottle of solution that, if I ever suspect the monitor itself may be reading inaccurately, I can use the solution on a test strip to make sure the monitor doesn't need recalibrating.


----------



## fairycat

The solution is really worthless though, it has such a high range. I bought a new monitor just now off amazon. Test strips are a dollar cheaper than what I pay now (even using my insurance now). I've been reading reviews and found really bad reviews on the one they gave me. I got it for free, so couldn't complain at the time. I just really question the accuracy of it. I bought one that got excellent reviews, so I'll compare the two and see what happens. I'm awaiting a call back from the diabetes education, so I'll make them aware that I changed monitors. They told me I could buy one from the store if I wanted. I just find it odd that with a new test strip bunch I got consistently lower numbers, then all of a sudden they skyrocketed, plus half of them give me error messages.

I just want something more accurate if it means insulin vs no insulin. I really don't feel like my numbers require insulin, and I really don't feel like they are that high.


----------



## swimmyj1

Fairycat - I don't blame you for wanting a different monitor, especially if you have to do insulin. As of now I don't have to do insulin they just want me to monitor for a week 4x a day, 1 fasting and the others 1 hour after meals. I just have been feeling so crummy today :( 

Kuawen - holy cow that is a huge difference between monitors, I like how your specialist put it, that its just a monitoring device and that it changes with each drop of blood.


----------



## fairycat

They try to tell me my numbers are still high and I need insulin, even if they are below 95. Maybe they are right and I'm just in denial. I just want to follow what my doc said about if I can't keep my numbers under 95 then I'll have to start insulin. Most days I can take a reading below 95, and sometimes it starts out high and goes below 95 - sometimes even from the same drop of blood, like this morning. It's just so frustrating. The diabetes educator I talked to yesterday was really rude to me. She was telling me I was micromanaging my numbers and I need to do what's best for the baby. I have never talked to this lady before. She doesn't know my helath history, my concerns, etc. nor is she my doctor. She was like you NEED insulin. That may be the case, but there's no reason to be straight out rude to me about it.


----------



## swimmyj1

That is super rude, why shouldn't you be cautious about your numbers especially if your fasting are so close to 95. I wouldn't want to do insulin if I was that close either!

they want me under 95 for my fasting also and so far I haven't had luck the last few days. But its my after meals I'm really struggling with not many under 130 (highest has only been 144 but still its over), so i'm sure when I call them this week they will start me on insulin too. 

But on a happy note, today I watched a small little arm/foot move across my belly, its the first time I've been able to see an actual limb move haha. It was so weird to watch, felt like something out of a syfi movie hahaha


----------



## fairycat

Sorry you are struggling with your numbers too. I saw my old doc yesterday since I'm on rotation at the OB place I go to. He wasn't great with explaining things and giving me closure about my miscarriage, so I fired him and went to another doc there. Anyway, he genuinely missed seeing me and was happy for us, so that felt good. I kinda let go of the grudge a little bit. He seemed really sad I went to another doctor, as I've been seeing him since I was 12. It was nice to see him though about my sugars, because he told me he isn't overly concerned and I don't *need* insulin, but should if my new monitor is still reading over 95. He says there's no overspill of sugar in my urine, and my weight looks good and I'm not gaining rapidly like someone with diabetes would be. That put my mind at ease a bit. I told him about the rude lady that told me I NEEDED insulin. I'd much rather follow my doc's advice. So far my new monitor seems to be so much more accurate and not all over the place like the one I had been using. The diabetic place gave it to me for free, so I guess you get what you (don't) pay for. This morning's was 92, so I'm happy about that. I'll compare the two for a few days then use the new one exclusively.


----------



## swimmyj1

So glad he gave you some piece of mind, and said that you wouldn't need insulin if your numbers stay down :) It is also nice that you were able to get a little closer from switching from him to another doctor. I also switched OB's in our practice after my last MC she was super rude about it. I haven't had contact with her sense I switched but I know there is a possibility that if shes the one on the night I go into labor she could be the one delivering (not thrilled but oh well).


----------



## fairycat

Yeah, that's how I felt too... didn't want my old doc delivering. At least I'm feeling better about it now, so I don't mind *as* much, but I'd still prefer my primary OB. When it gets closer to time, we'll ask who is on call for that week - assuming she is on time.  

Well my new blood sugar monitor seems pretty consistent with itself, and reads lower than the old one. Last night the new one said 95 after dinner (I ate lunch at like 2, then didn't eat "dinner" until 10pm) and the old one said 112. That's quite a difference. I wish I knew which one was more correct. I had a couple upper 80 readings with the new one over the weekend for my fasting number, so I'll take it! It was reading in the 80s and my old one was still over 95. Go figure.


----------



## swimmyj1

Glad the new monitor is doing the trick! Hopefully that's all you need :)


----------



## fairycat

Hope so!

Ugh, I am so pissed at McDonald's. My husband drives me to and from work since we work at the same place and he doesn't like me crossing the busy street (plus there's no bathroom on the way to where I park lol). I made him late when he had something to do at work after lunch, because I wanted coffee. I told him he didn't have to go if it would make him late, but he took me anyway like a great husband. Well, I got to work and realized they gave me the wrong dang coffee! I order a decaf with 3 creams and 4 sugars. They gave me a regular coffee with 3 creams and 6 sugars!! Yeah, like that's great for baby! I dumped it out and called them and told them I was pregnant so couldn't drink the coffee. The manager put my name in their book for a free drink when I come back, so that was nice. But still, all I want is my dang coffee!!!!


----------



## swimmyj1

hahaha well at least you get a free coffee next time. But I totally get the frustration when you want something now! 

Idk why but I'm starting to get super freaked out about delivery. I got all moody at my DH today because he keeps saying things like "when we go into labor" or "our birth plan" i know its just a spin on words. But i started yelling at him, saying it isn't us in this its just me. I'm the one that is gonna have to push it out and recover he just gets to sit there and eat bonbons hahaha. Poor guy didn't even know what to say.


----------



## fairycat

Aww poor hubby. You do the work, but he does have a big part in it too to help keep you relaxed, etc. I try to find ways to make my DH feel included. I get freaked out too if I think about it too much. Are you taking birthing classes?


----------



## Kuawen

I think I've taken the opposite approach; I've told my DH that just because I'm the one having contractions doesn't mean he gets to take it easy. I haven't decided whether I will allow him to sit at any part during my labor or make him stand the entire time like my mom did to my dad :haha: 17 hours on his feet!


----------



## swimmyj1

We are doing birthing classes but idk i think me being a nurse I have such a type A no nonsense personality when it comes to being in the hospital and I really don't like people seeing me in pain. I would much rather just storm it alone haha so if I could I totally would have him just sitting in the waiting room and not hovering. But that wouldn't be nice and he wants to be there so bad. 

Kuawen - maybe I will take your approach and make him stand the whole time hahaha just praying it isn't 17 hours yikes! 

Anyone have their bag packed already? I feel like I should maybe start or is it too early?


----------



## Kuawen

I've been working on my bag(s) for a few weeks now. Just adding a few things at a time. I know there will still be a scramble to get the essentials in there when my contractions start but at least I won't be trying to remember where things like my medical papers and postpartum toiletries are.


----------



## srobbins

Well everything is still going well. I went to the dr. yesterday - Heartbeat was 136! She is so active! I'm just now swelling in my feet some and getting uncomfortable down there.... lol Less than 7 weeks left!!!!! :)


----------



## fairycat

I *just* started working on the hospital bag. I don't think it's ever too early to start on it. You want to be prepared, just in case. I'm still not exactly sure what to bring for baby.

I've been getting crampy lately, how about you guys? Also, baby has dropped so low it's crazy. I'm so done being pregnant, uncomfortable, and tired.


----------



## swimmyj1

What medical papers do you need to bring with you??? I know I need to bring my paperwork for FMLA but I still haven't gotten that in the mail yet (annoying). I just feel like I don't really know what to pack, and don't want to over pack. For baby I'm bringing 2 outfits (one newborn one 0-3 depending on weight), car seat and passifier. My doc said not to bring a lot of stuff for baby because they would supply a lot at the hospital and i get to take that home. 

I agree fairycat i'm getting to be very very done with being pregnant. I've had a lot of cramping this week and my acid reflux nothing is helping anymore. My mom this weekend keep saying how "glowing" I am ... definitely do not feel any glowing. I feel much more like a whale hahaha. Thank goodness only 7 weeks to go!

Going for an ultrasound on the 14th to check growth, my belly is measuring a few weeks ahead so they just want to be sure. My BS have been total crap today but had been so good the week before. ugh so annoying! I was hoping to just start checking fasting lol no luck


----------



## Kuawen

Insurance information mostly is what I meant by medical papers. We're also bringing copies of DH's and mine's immunization records to show that we both have received the flu and tdap as its required by our hospital (we live in a very high risk area for whooping cough) and a couple forms to fill out once baby is born to jumpstart the process of enrolling him in WIC. Not necessarily something we have to do at the hospital but I know once we're all home and I don't have the nurses helping me I'm likely to forget to do it at all. 

I'm both looking forward to getting him out of my belly and knowing I'm going to miss my bump so much once he is out. Despite the pains and now physical restrictions (doc officially said no more long walks for me as I started having Braxton hicks from them) I've really loved being pregnant. My bs has continued to be great on the metformin so my dietician has let me schedule my follow up 3 weeks out and that will be the last appt for GD! It's still so hard for me to wrap my head around the idea that I'm going to have a baby, possibly even this month if he decides to come a week or 2 early :wacko:


----------



## fairycat

Here we just bring our hospital registration form and copy of insurance card. I think I'm overpacking my bag. :/ I just don't want to forget anything.

I've had 2 extra days off work so my schedule has been out of whack, and so has my bs :( it's been higher 3 days this week so now they're going to push insulin on me again. Ugh. Seems on the weekends it's higher or when I don't have my normal bedtime snack. Boo.

Doc appt today, wonder what they'll start doing now since going every 2 weeks instead of the 4.


----------



## srobbins

I go next Wednesday for my next appointment with my dr. I need some advice since this is my first child on Epidural or other pain meds. What is ya'lls opinion?


----------



## fairycat

Doc says insulin still since my numbers were higher this week. I cried last night when I was supposed to take it. I feel guilty, but feel strongly against it at the same time. I don't know what to do. I just get a bad feeling about taking it. I don't want to let baby down, I don't want hubby mad at me. Doc says it's my choice, but he highly recommends it. If baby measures big he'll induce at 38 weeks. Sigh. I didn't take it last night like I said I would. 95 this morning. :( 

I get an ultrasound in 2 weeks and the Group B Strep swab, then go weekly after that and will be put on the monitor. Joy. 


I'd love to do a natural birth, but knowing me it will not happen. My doc had mentioned a long time ago he gives morphine and epidural - I really hope he was joking. I am not taking any morphine, what the heck? I hope that's for when baby is out! I plan to get the epidural right before I start suffering. That's the advice I've been given by numerous ladies I know who have given birth recently. They all say they regret not doing it sooner. One even said once she got the epidural her body relaxed and baby was out in the next hour. Just do what you feel is right. What's right for one isn't right for the other. I'm fine with epidural (even though it creeps me out), but I'm not fine with strong pain meds, I always feel sick and dizzy with them.


----------



## srobbins

fairycat said:


> Doc says insulin still since my numbers were higher this week. I cried last night when I was supposed to take it. I feel guilty, but feel strongly against it at the same time. I don't know what to do. I just get a bad feeling about taking it. I don't want to let baby down, I don't want hubby mad at me. Doc says it's my choice, but he highly recommends it. If baby measures big he'll induce at 38 weeks. Sigh. I didn't take it last night like I said I would. 95 this morning. :(
> 
> I get an ultrasound in 2 weeks and the Group B Strep swab, then go weekly after that and will be put on the monitor. Joy.
> 
> 
> I'd love to do a natural birth, but knowing me it will not happen. My doc had mentioned a long time ago he gives morphine and epidural - I really hope he was joking. I am not taking any morphine, what the heck? I hope that's for when baby is out! I plan to get the epidural right before I start suffering. That's the advice I've been given by numerous ladies I know who have given birth recently. They all say they regret not doing it sooner. One even said once she got the epidural her body relaxed and baby was out in the next hour. Just do what you feel is right. What's right for one isn't right for the other. I'm fine with epidural (even though it creeps me out), but I'm not fine with strong pain meds, I always feel sick and dizzy with them.


That is how I am with pain meds.. They always knock me out or make me really sick and loopy feeling. I'm just going to play it by ear and see how things go.


----------



## swimmyj1

Fairycat - im sorry about the insulin :( it won't be for long though. I was started on metformin this week but if that doesn't bring me under control then I also will be started insulin. I'm not happy about it but I want me and baby to be as healthy as possible. Hang in there hun. and bright side if they do have to induce that is 2 weeks earlier that you get to hold your baby girl! They can't give you medications you don't give the OK for. So ask before they give you anything, some doc's give morphine after baby is out so you are more comfortable when delivering the after birth and any stitches if needed, but still very much up to you. 

srobbins - I'm also really playing the medications by ear. I've talked to my doctor and asked about hospital protocol on epidurals so I know when I can ask for one and if they have them continuous or if I get to use a button to administer as I want. That is always something you can ask before getting. For my hospital they would put in the epidural give you a shot to make sure if it's working or not but then after that its up to me how much medication I want to get through it or not. I have a usually high pain tolerance and most pain meds make me sicker than a dog so I don't take anything more than Tylenol.

AFM - My scan is on Thursday to see if baby is getting too big sense my belly is measuring ahead. Hoping it's not I really would like to make it as close to 40 weeks as possible. Started on metformin which is giving me yucky stomach symptoms lol. I'm horrible and still haven't packed my bag :( I think thursday I will go buy the maturity bras I want and then pack it, it just has been feeling too real haha. But on a good note I have all of my cloth diapers washed and ready to go, and babies bag mostly packed.


----------



## fairycat

I still haven't taken the insulin. Part of me is feeling really guilty about it, and the other part thinks it will be fine. I still don't know what to do. All I know is my doc will probably be mad at me. I don't even want to send in my numbers to the clinic, even though they are lower this week, but still in the lower 90s. Sigh :(

I have baby's bag packed but not my own. I really need to get started on mine this week. I've been getting crampy the past few days with some shooting pains in my cervix, which is new. I was having BH a LOT yesterday. They were coming pretty much 15 mins apart all day. Not as many today, but still crampy. Hubs bought me my maternity bras, so now I have something to pack in my bag. I think I've decided not to buy my own nursing gown for the hospital. I did buy a robe though for some sort of modesty.


----------



## swimmyj1

how is everyone feeling this week?

Fairy - I ended up going to our OB triage thinking i might be in labor lol. But i also just had really consistent BH that were super intense yikes! But my cervix was closed tight so she wasn't going anywhere. I think I will buy a robe too, I'm using hospital gowns also but a robe would be nice to cover more lol. My maturity bras came in the mail yesterday so I'm gonna pack my bag today. Really only going to bring a change of cloths, my leave paperwork, and lots of granny undies, i think??

My scan last week baby was not big at all but was positioned still head up and with her back to my belly so it was hard to get measurements. They said I have borderline low fluid again but I'm gonna worry about it. It's weird to be going to the docs every week now.


----------



## fairycat

Oh no! That would stink going in thinking you're in labor and aren't. My BH are still pretty close together most days, but not as often as when I last posted. 

I still haven't started my bag. I need to get on that! I need to get some travel containers for my shower stuff, I think that's what's holding me back because that's the easy part lol. 

Do you plan to breastfeed? I've been seeing people take their boppy, and I thought that was a fantastic idea.

That's good your baby isn't measuring big! I'm kinda nervous about my scan on Thursday, I don't want her to be big. If she is I'll be induced. I'm avoiding the diabetes people like the plague right now. I'm pretty sure I'm a bad person for it :( I start weekly appts after Thursday's appt, I can imagine that will be weird to go that often!


----------



## Kuawen

I'm doing okay, hanging in there with tons of BH's and feeling bigger by the day. My dr and I have decided to induce me at 39 weeks (Aug 1st) if baby doesn't come before then. I'm hoping he comes before then of course but all that matters to me is that he's healthy. I see my GD dietician tomorrow for the final appt, and my numbers have continued to be very good, in fact they've begun to drop since reaching 37 weeks so I suspect I'm out of the woods now. Hospital bag is all packed, nursery is ready, clothes and blankets are washed, car seat is installed and dr is on board with our birth plan. I'm ready! Now to just wait and hope these BH's become true labor soon.


----------



## fairycat

Sounds like you're doing well Kuawen! Can't believe we'll have babies soon!


----------



## swimmyj1

Kuawen - oh my goodness aug 1st! that is gonna be here before you know it! so exciting !!!

Fairycat - i am planning on breast feeding but I had a reduction a few years ago so i know I might not be able to. I have been leaking a little so I hope thats a good sign that I will be able to. My boppy is coming with me to the hospital. I might also bring my pump so they can show me how to use it haha. Can't believe how close we are!
Hopefully baby is not too big at your scan. let us know how it goes :) I also haven't called in my sugars the last 2 weeks. They have been fine though. heck I've even had some after eating in the 70's 

Can't wait for this baby to be here!


----------



## fairycat

swimmy, that's not a bad idea about bringing the pump so they can show you how to use it! Smart. 

So my doc appointment yesterday went well. Baby is measuring right on track for 36 weeks at 6 lbs 7 oz. She's in the 56th percentile, she was in the 57th at 28 weeks. Doc wasn't exactly happy I didn't follow his advice about the insulin, but he's ok with me not taking it. He's sending a note to the educators, because they complained to him that I won't call them back lol. If baby is good, I'm good with my decision. I'm glad I trusted my instinct.

He wants to induce between 39-40 weeks if baby doesn't come on her own. So looks like I'm not making it to my due date. I'm thinking either August 12 or August 15. Gosh, 3 weeks away!! :shock:

Baby was sucking her thumb during the ultrasound, definite sucking movement too. She's doing so well already!


----------



## fairycat

This baby will be here soon. I feel my body changing and baby has dropped. The animals are changing their behavior toward me too.


----------



## swimmyj1

Fairycat - fingers crossed it's soon! my belly has also dropped a lot this week. getting very very uncomfortable. A little bummed, I went to my doc monday baby is still breach and now very tangled in her cord. My fluid levels are lower so we are doing another scan this friday. If they are below 5 we will do a c-section this weekend. If not then we will keep scanning for safety but fit me in for a section some time between 37-39 weeks. I really didn't want a c-section but my main goal has always been just get baby out safe and that's all that matters. My doctor was really apologetic (not like its her fault lol) that we couldn't try and turn her but with her wrapped in the cord and low fluid it would just be too dangerous. 

Can't believe our babies will be here so quickly! Fingers crossed gals we are almost there. 

Random but do you gals want to keep chatting on here after they get here or join a new mom thread?


----------



## fairycat

Wow swimmy, that's coming fast!!! Sorry the babe is wrapped in the cord :( A c-section is scary, but at least baby will be safe, you're right. I hope the cord fixes itself so you don't have to go through that. 

If you guys want, I have an August pregnancy group on fb if you want to join in. If not, I have no problem joining another mom thread with you guys.


I was having BH about every 5-6 minutes last night, it was such a tease! I finally got the hospital bag packed, because the contractions were freaking me out. I'm seriously scared I won't know when I'm in labor, ha.


----------



## srobbins

fairycat said:


> Wow swimmy, that's coming fast!!! Sorry the babe is wrapped in the cord :( A c-section is scary, but at least baby will be safe, you're right. I hope the cord fixes itself so you don't have to go through that.
> 
> If you guys want, I have an August pregnancy group on fb if you want to join in. If not, I have no problem joining another mom thread with you guys.
> 
> 
> I was having BH about every 5-6 minutes last night, it was such a tease! I finally got the hospital bag packed, because the contractions were freaking me out. I'm seriously scared I won't know when I'm in labor, ha.

I would love to join the group on Facebook! Do you have a link to the page?


----------



## fairycat

srobbins, I don't have a link, because it's a private group so you can't search for it. I've just had people add me to fb so I can add them to the group. Or you can give me your name and what's on your profile pic so I can add the right person. Either way works. My name is Amy Hernandez and profile pic is my bump with baby shoes on it.


----------



## swimmyj1

Fairy - my name is justine and my picture is a faceshot of me and my Dh i sent you a request so you can add me to the group :) sorry about the BH those can get really regular sometimes and scare ya. 

Im getting really nervous for my scan tomorrow. I called my doc and said my BS's have been going up and wanted to know if they wanted me to increase the medication i've been taking but she said no that she wants to see where my scan is at tomorrow and then they will adjust if needed. then asked if mine and babies bag was packed just incase we need to go from her office. YIKES!!!


----------



## fairycat

swimmy, I added you to the group! :)

Yikes! At least your doc is cautious about upping your meds, that's good. You're so close, there may not even be a need. Crazy she told you to pack your bag just in case. Hope all goes well with the scan.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck swimmy!


----------



## Kuawen

Good luck at your scan swimmy :hugs: praying all goes well!

I see from your signature that your baby has arrived, congratulations Mrs W! :happydance:


----------



## swimmyj1

Scan did not go well. I was at 5, so they sent me over to the hospital.
I'm really annoyed sense my doctor told me that at 5 or under we would do a c-section. Instead they decided to do fluid replacement and keep baby in longer and discharged me after staying the night and fluid levels coming up to 8. 
Waiting to hear back from the office now to schedule a c-section and repeat ultrasound. My patients is just getting very thin haha I'm sure most moms are by now. 

Congrats Mrs. W! 

Fingers crossed for all of us we are all in the home stretch!


----------



## fairycat

Wow, that's crazy. At least they are giving baby the chance to develop well - might be a good thing? I'd be frustrated thinking I'd have a baby and now they don't want to. Hang in there! 

Hubby is starting to massage my pressure points, and it's doing nothing. :/ If I wasn't in so much pain I wouldn't be so antsy to get this baby out.


----------



## swimmyj1

Doctors office finally called back. C-section is on for the 16th. It's crazy that I know now what day she will be here (if we don't have to go early). But now I'm getting non-stress tests twice a week and scans every week. ugh gonna be a busy busy girl! 1st test is on thursday along with my normal ob appointment. Which i then want to talk to my doctor very frankly about the plan if these scans/tests are not good. then ultrasound again on friday. 

Really trying to keep working the rest of this week. If i can make it to next tuesday I have a week off and then can start my leave :) working 12 hour nights is kicking my butt though. 

Also totally freaked out you guys can laugh at me. I tried to shave "down there" totally couldn't see at all what I was doing and ended up giving myself a pretty nasty cut. Bled like crazy, it took me a good 5 minutes of panic and mirrors to figure out it was not vaginal bleeding and I was fine hahaha. Last time I try that again. 

Fairy - have you tried using a breast pump, it really can get contractions going. Nipple stimulation is something my doctor recommends to moms who want to get stuff moving along.


----------



## fairycat

Oh man, I would freak out about blood too if I cut myself and couldn't see!! It's funny, but not! It's so hard to shave down there... I can picture myself in labor and shaving before I leave lol

I haven't tried the pump, I actually have no idea how to use it. Pumping and breastfeeding are like 2 things I'm scared of right now, just because I know nothing about it. I'm sure I could figure out the pump, but it scares me right now. I massaged the pressure points in the meat between my thumbs and index fingers last night and got contractions going every 10 minutes, but they stopped after an hour or so when I went to bed :/


----------



## swimmyj1

stinks they stopped :( idk about you but I am sooo ready for this baby to be out lol. 

I read through my pump instructions. not too complicated thank goodness. I just keep telling myself one more week of work then I have a week off and baby can come at any time after that haha.


----------



## fairycat

I am SO ready for this baby to be out!!!! My friend offered to show me how to use my pump to get my body going, but I got scared and said no, haha. Doc appt today, I'll find out if my body is progressing at all, and when/if induction will be set. Really hoping she'll be here before next Friday when we're thinking of inducing. Contractions are getting painful at times, and I really feel like she's about to come - but no signs of labor :( Just stupid regular BH - like last night for 3 hours every 11-16 mins. Ugh. Hoping all these contractions will help make labor a bit faster?


----------



## fairycat

Doc checked my cervix - it will still thick and high, but 1 cm dilated. Induction set, baby will be here August 12. I'm pooping my pants right now.


----------



## swimmyj1

Baby girl born August 5th. C-section went great. Only been a week and I've only ever taken Tylenol for pain. First few days were rough until my milk came in and then we've been doing better. So glad she's here :)

Sorry fairy I had to leave the Facebook group I just felt like a few moms could be a little judgy about how other moms were doing things and mom shaming is not something I do well with. I hope the group does great!!

Good luck tomorrow! Take some time to heal and bond


----------



## Kuawen

Baby boy arrived August 3rd after 36 hours of labor I failed to progress beyond 3cm and couldn't have an epidural because I am on aspirin therapy so reluctantly elected for a ceserean. Sylas came out healthy at 8lbs 9oz 21 inches long and his head is 15.5 inches in diameter. There was no way I could have pushed that head through so that's likely why labor didn't progress. Unfortunately BFing has been anything but successful as baby refuses to latch even now that my milk is in... We're working with a lactation Consultant and I'm exclusively pumping in the meantime.


----------



## swimmyj1

Kauwen - congrats so happy he is here!! I'm sorry you ended up needing a c-section :( but so glad he is healthy and both of you are doing well. I'm sure with a lactation specialist you are in amazing hands. But have you tried a nipple shield? My gal won't latch on either unless I'm using one. My nipples are just not long enough for her to get a latch. I'm also pumping after feedings and usually giving her that so she feels satisfied.


----------



## Kuawen

Thank you swimmy and congrats to you too! I was sad at first about the csection but after finding out how big his head is I'm just so glad I didn't choose the other option which was to continue my labor with pitocin but no epidural. Nothing we could have done would have made him fit through my pelvis and could have caused us both a lot of trauma. So a csection was the right choice for his birth. 

We had a breakthrough at the LC appt yesterday and my little boy finally latched and nursed for the first time using a combination of a nipple shield and an sns system filled with my expressed milk. His tongue and sucking reflexes are growing stronger using the exercises the LC has us doing with him and I have hope that in a few weeks time my son will finally be able to nurse just like any other baby. Also yesterday my milk supply increased to the point that he only got 1oz of formula and the rest was my milk :happydance: I'm not trying to say I'm against formula or be judgemental to anyone who uses it; my family including myself have a long history of allergies and very sensitive stomachs and DS is beginning to develop a reaction to even the most gentle formulas on the market. So getting him off of them and exclusively BFing is my big goal, even if it's still drinking that milk from a bottle.


----------



## swimmyj1

Yay for increased supply!!!! Have you taken any of the herbs to increase supply? I went from about 1oz to about 2-3 using them. We also have to sometimes fill the nipple or she won't take it and latch on. Fingers crossed in a few weeks we won't have to do that lol. I'm sorry you guys have so many allergies to the formula hopefully you will be able to exclusively bf in no time! 

We had her ultrasound of her hips today everything is looking good. She should be able to crawl and walk on time with no issues. Yay!!! I wasn't super worried sense she has been straitening her legs and hips out more and more each day.


----------

